# Lightning Hawks My DIY Chapter



## LTP

Hey everyone im new here and thought i would share some pics of my DIY chapter WIP.

Ok well i am crap at writing fluff but the general idea is that the chapter of the lightning hawks are loyalist and they're homeworld was overun by tyranids when most of the chapter were called out to fight a campaign. The marines returned to find there homeworld in ruins and they are now helping what is left of the poulation to fight back. The tiles on the bases are part of the building floors in the cities. I wanted to do something a bit different with them and i like the way they turned out.

I'll exlplain now that i dont have time to play so i take my time and try different styles on my minis to try and improve my painting. Also so i dont got bored painting the same sort of mini i tend to do one mini from each squad. 

Tac marine

















Scout bike









Dreadnought









Apothecary









QuadBike Sgt









Tac Sgt









Vanguard vet

















Libbie (WIP)









Well let me know what you think. Will try to update periodically.


----------



## trygon

Very nice, but two points:

1: Paint your scout hands as gloves. The long fingers look kinda weird.

2: Your white looks grainy. Your ether not watering your paints down enough or your white is wasted and needs replacing.

Apart from that it is a very, very nice scheme and the basing looks great.


----------



## NurglingStomper

Wow that's some nice paiinted minis there. I like the berets you added to them. Very nicely done, looking forwards to more. Plus rep.


----------



## Infael

Nice work there dude, original and flavourful! +rep


----------



## Arkle

Not bad for a girl.

 Just kidding, you know I love your models.

The eyes look really good.


----------



## jasonfly

nice work and great conversions! really like the quadbike.

The color scheme looks good and the bases are great


----------



## LTP

> Not bad for a girl.
> 
> Just kidding, you know I love your models.
> 
> The eyes look really good.


You can talk and yeah i do lol. Cheers hun

thanks for the nice comments everyone


----------



## LTP

Hey everyone. I recieved my forgeworld order this week and i can now go ahead with the latest addition to my Lightning Hawks; my Damocles command rhino. I ordered some extra armour and some imperial eagle doors. to save myself £20 i have attempted to make my own radar dish, so here you go. 


































This was made from various parts in the rhino and razorback box sets. I made the Dish out of plasticard. 










































So let me know what you think. Obviously it is a WIP so i will try and get some paint on it soon and get it all undercoated. C&C appreciated.


----------



## Blackyujiro

Like your colors. Your tac sgt reminds me of Flint from G I Joe. Good work.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Nice work on the Damocles Rhino, the satelite looks really good. I bet that one can double duty as a Razorback when needed too


----------



## LTP

Hello Everyone Thought that i would do a little update. I am now entering my command rhino in a local mini golden deamon competition at my GW. SO i will show you the interior as it is at the mo. Im going to add some ammo crates and some kit in the back. 


























and a bonus shot of the dish now painted.


















Hope you all like. 

( i have also changed the doors around on the rhino so there the right way lol)


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Best of luck with the Comp. You should do well, by the looks of it.


----------



## LTP

Hey there Everyone. Well it has been just over 4 weeks since i started my command rhino and i have just finished it now. It will be taken to its new temporary home tommorrow in watfords games workshop so ppl can see it in the window and hopefully will vote for me to win the mini painting competition they are having. 

Enjoy. C & C Welcome as always.


----------



## Djinn24

Looks tight, I love your shading on the screens.The dish appears to have some brush strokes in it but that could just be the pic. Very nice.


----------



## inqusitor_me

its funny that both our D.I.Y chaptors have hawks in the name and have a Quarterd scheam lol (is not really)
i like the scheam but imho the purple should be darker on the inside to give a enclosed feel to it but anyhoo i like it and i hope it dose well in the comp.


----------



## Liber Heresius

Wow very nice job, I love the colour scheme, conversion work and painting. Keep it coming, I want to see more! :biggrin:


----------



## Azwraith

awesome work have some rep!


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Huzzah! Another chapter of purple people pulpers! Very nice job on the rhino. I hope you don't take this the wrong way but your painting skills have improved from the first lot of pics you put up. The rhino is amazing. Yes, you can see the brush strokes on the radar dish but they don't detract from the overall job that you've done with the tank. The free-hand work you did is very, very nice but what catches my eye are the eagles. Simply amazing job. Would you mind putting finger to keyboard and sharing how you accomplished it? 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## LTP

Hi there  The rhino has been taken to its new home for the next week, it is now sitting in the window for people to look at it. Anyways

djinn24


> The dish appears to have some brush strokes in it but that could just be the pic.


Yeah on the pic it looks quite brush strokey?lol My stupidly high megapixel camera can have a down side sometimes. It looks smoother than that in person but i do see what you mean thanks for the comment 

inquisitor_me


> i like the scheam but imho the purple should be darker on the inside to give a enclosed feel to it


I was actually going to go a shade darker but when i tried it it looked quite weird when the dish was off. When the dish is on and the rear door is open it looks quite dark anyway so i made it the same shade to prevent it from looking too dark with the dish on if that makes sense lol.  Thankyou for the comment

Liber Heresius


> Keep it coming, I want to see more!


Dont worry i have a few ideas up my sleeve. I have decided to enter golden deamon this year (not expecting to win but i would like a green sticker lol) so you will be seeing a few more concept ideas on here hopefully 

Azwraith 


> awesome work have some rep!


Thankyou very much

Shogun_Nate


> I hope you don't take this the wrong way but your painting skills have improved from the first lot of pics you put up.


I cant possibly take this the wrong way because it is exactly what i want to hear I am always trying to improve and even i can tell that my technique has improved and hopefully will keep improving. 



> Would you mind putting finger to keyboard and sharing how you accomplished it?


Not at all do you want me to start from the beginning and work through each part? Or are there specific parts that you are interested in knowing about? 


Thankyou again for all the comments hopefully more to post soon. :bye:


----------



## Vaz

I'd vote for that... jesus, that Eagle on the Door is absolutely amazing! +Rep.


----------



## MaidenManiac

That Rhino is beautifull! 

Have some rep, and good luck in the painting contest:victory:


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Hello again!

In particular the eagles for a step-by-step. They are simply astounding and I wouldn't mind using that technique on painting all of mine. The golden color goes very well with the purple (the main color for my marines lol) and it really just looks plain beautiful! However, having said that, feel free to do a tutorial on the whole kit'n'kaboodle if the notion takes you! 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## LTP

Heya

Shogun_Nate



> In particular the eagles for a step-by-step


Here you go . I tried to make it as simple as possible. Hope you can make sense of my nonsense lol.

Paints used
Black
White
Snakebite Leather



















-This is a bit harder to do when i dont have a raised surface such as the eagles on the rhino. 
-You are aiming to get a clean smooth cover of snakebite leather. 
-You should not be able to see any black through it.











-Now apply a wash of Chaos Black to the eagle.
-This is the consistancy it should be



















-Before the wash dries you need to Wet blend in some snakebite leather. 
-This takes practice and i would suggest trying what i have done here on a movement tray to get it right
-The trick is to not apply too much snakebite leather and apply it at the right time. (this is just before the wash is dry and not too wet as it will just run and make a mess)










-Now you need to build the snakebite leather up.
-Water down the Snakebite leather slightly and apply a few layers of paint (it is really important to allow the paint to dry in between layers otherwise you will just end up painting off the other layers you have just done)










-Once you are happy with the colour (it can be as bold as you want) you can begin highlighting
- Firstly this is done using many thin layers of paint.
-Add a small bit of white at first and build up the highlights. 










-Highlights should be applied outwards from the inside of the wing and along the top of the wings. 
-Also it should be applied at the tips of feathers and the beak. 










-This is the final highlight stage. 
-Once you are happy with how bright your eagles are you can apply final white highlights. 
-These should not be overdone as it can ruin the effect. 

Hope this helps.  If you have anymore questions or your not sure on something i have explained just ask.


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Absolute genious! This will work nicely. Many, many thanks LTP :biggrin: I shall be attempting to use this soon on the chest eagles/etc for my marines. 

As an aside, you might put this or something similar up in the Tutorial Section. You have a flair for step-by-step and each part is easy to follow. I love the fact that you only used three colors for it LOL! I just wish I could give you more rep for this as it deserves it!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## LTP

I will put it in the tutorial section. hopefully it wil help others. Im glad it helped you and if you want to know anything else just ask.


----------



## LTP

Hey everyone. 

Today i went to games workshop for the voting and prizes of the painting competition. I can happily say that i came :










This is what i won :










A mini golden Demonette lol. 

Also my best friend won this :


















So all round a good day. Bring on golden deamon lol


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Congratulations to both of you! That's just awesome. All that hard work was definitely rewarded! Keep up the good work! 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## LTP

Hey everyone

Well since i finished my rhino i have started my command squad. I have decided to do something a little different with these guys:

- I am going to include a specialist tech advisor to update the captain on the status of the companys assets

- In my chapter when any personnel is given a command squad position they are givn upgraded armour as a promotion present lol. 

Here are some WIP pics complete with blu tac:

Captain



















Tech Advisor



















Apothecary




























Veteran Sgt



















Standard Bearer (Will have a backpack)




















C&C welcome as always i have started painting the tech guy and will try and get pics up soon. 

:bye:


----------



## Azwraith

i really like the standard bearer pose and the green stuffed hat looks awesome +rep from me (ps i love this log its cool!)


----------



## LTP

hey there just thought i would give a quick update on the command squad. 

So i started painting the tech advisor and so far have completed (minus final writing symbols etc) the body, helmet and the backpack. 
































































well thats all so far got to do a few more things on the helmet but starting on the arms and head tonight hopefully

c&c welcome as always

:bye:


----------



## LTP

Hey there quick update on the tech.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac

Good Work. Outstanding, I'd certainly love to see more!!! +rep for all the back-breaking work!!!

~Beltiac abides....


----------



## hugor1

wow, the rhino is epic and the command squad is looking pretty cool, cannot wait till they are finished!!! 

though i have to say, for Black Legion the Gold idea is bloody epic, Defaintly +rep


----------



## LTP

Update time!

Finally finished the tech guy so here you go

Comments much appreciated


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

all I can say is I looked and like what I see. that rhino is no joke. and you tech advisor is a nice idea may have to wrangle that one for myself.waiting to see more. +rep to you.:good:


----------



## Chocobuncle

looks kool dude


----------



## LTP

Hello everyone. Well seen as i have got myself some time off i am using it to try ans get this command squad finished in time for gamesday. Right next up is the standard bearer. 

This is the progress on the body. still wip. Its ashame beacause the camera doesnt really show the shading very well. 




























:bye:


----------



## Salio

I'm really liking the standard bearer (can't wait to see him with his hat!), and just about everything else in this project log. Keep it up.


----------



## Winterous

I am so gonna watch this eagerly!
Also teehee, your name is Chloe, you're a girl, that's so cute :3

<_<
*cough*
I just don't know many girls who play warhammer is all, not that you play :S


----------



## LTP

> I am so gonna watch this eagerly!
> Also teehee, your name is Chloe, you're a girl, that's so cute :3


lol haha :blush: cheers

No i dont have time to play unfortunetly  but i love painting. 

The standard bearers head is giving me some greif at the mo but im going to try ans sort it out and get an update on shortly. not really sure what design to do on the standard. hmmm...


----------



## Rayza

1 word describes this whole thread ......

EPIC!!!!!


----------



## LTP

Hey there

Finally completed his head. The 2nd head that is...yes i had to start a new one cos the other one didnt like me at all. I happy with how it looks tho....let me know what you think















































:bye:


----------



## Winterous

It looks good, but space marines with hats look funny :3


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Winterous said:


> It looks good, but space marines with hats look funny :3


that's what makes these guys unique :biggrin:

good work + rep


----------



## LTP

!t is indeed what makes them look unique. I also think that having aload of bald marines looks boring hence the hair. I

will begin detailing the standard bearer today and working on the banner.

update soon

:bye:


----------



## Chocobuncle

Like the hat but kinda looks like its hanging off his head like its just on the side, maybe so it makes it fit his head


----------



## LTP

I know what you mean.

The field cap was modelled off this photo along with another of my great grandad during the second world war. It seemed all the rage in those days to wear the cap as far over as you could.










I would move it over however i dont think it would survive been moved again, its already been taken off a different head and put on this one lol

*lol just thought i would see if the hat could move and it wasnt glued on very well and fell off lol. SO now its more central.*


----------



## Winterous

LTP said:


> *lol just thought i would see if the hat could move and it wasnt glued on very well and fell off lol. SO now its more central.*


Ahaha, nice work


----------



## LTP

Ok small update. Finished the Base for the tech so he is completely done now. Also nearly finished the standard bearer working on the standard at the mo. Nearly done the overall base just waiting to get some water effects stuff so i can do that. heres some update pics enjoy:

standard with cap moved more central













































C&C welcome as always 

:bye:


----------



## Dar'kir

the models are lookin good thus far. keep it up.


----------



## Winterous

They look great.
What the thing under the Bearer's knee though?
A part of the model?


----------



## LTP

yeah its a rock. It shall be blended into his base so you wont really notice it.


----------



## Winterous

LTP said:


> yeah its a rock. It shall be blended into his base so you wont really notice it.


Aah ok.
Yeah, just took a look at the piece on BitzBox.
God that site is good, it has PHOTOS of the pieces :O


----------



## LTP

Well heres an update on the standard bearer. Hes finished now the only bit left is the actual standard. So here he is with his base. 




























Each base will blend in with the main base which i have completed but im gonna wait till the end to show you all  

hope you like

:bye:


----------



## Winterous

Looks great honey, the base looks so natural as well!
On an unrelated note, I dare you to make his banner say "Gay Pride!".


----------



## LTP

Haha trust me im so tempted. If i did that i would have to repose them to do the YMCA lol. 
Starting on the banner now so ill see how that turns out drawn up a design.


----------



## Winterous

LTP said:


> Haha trust me im so tempted. If i did that i would have to repose them to do the YMCA lol.
> Starting on the banner now so ill see how that turns out drawn up a design.


XD
That's just perfect.

You should totally do a super-gay-pride Space Marine, that would be great.
Make him an Ultrasmurf!


----------



## LTP

yeah well i dont think i need to make the ultrasmurfs any gayer lol 

"were the bestest super marines out there!!" Tactical Ultramarine.

there all poster boys for GW lol. Mind you i cant really say much my marines are half purple lol.

Anyway................back on topic


----------



## Winterous

LTP said:


> yeah well i dont think i need to make the ultrasmurfs any gayer lol
> 
> "were the bestest super marines out there!!" Tactical Ultramarine.
> 
> there all poster boys for GW lol. Mind you i cant really say much my marines are half purple lol.
> 
> Anyway................back on topic


I think you mean:

"We're the bethtetht thuper fabulous marines out there!~<3"

XD

And why is purple bad?

And dude, it's your thread, you decide the topic.


----------



## LTP

Purple isnt bad its just a bit girly but im a girl so i suppose it doesnt matter. And yeah i suppose i do decide the topic lol. 

Banners nearly finished 










:bye:


----------



## Winterous

Gah...
*twitch*
It's, it's; *magnificent~!*


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

Winterous said:


> I think you mean:
> 
> "We're the bethtetht thuper fabulous marines out there!~<3"
> 
> XD
> 
> And why is purple bad?
> 
> And dude, it's your thread, you decide the topic.


I hate you.

My Ultramarines. They aren't at all like that.


----------



## LTP

Da Red Paintjob Grot said:


> I hate you.
> 
> My Ultramarines. They aren't at all like that.


lol we were just kidding there will be no hate in this thread :so_happy: Plus ...................denial is the first step.............*runs away*

Finally finished the standard bearer. 2 down only 4 more to go....................enjoy




























:bye:


----------



## Winterous

That guy isn't a character in Super Smash Brothers, why does he have a Screw Attack??
(If you don't get this then ignore it)

Looks great hun, well done.


----------



## Salio

Exquisite work on the flag, the NMM is very convincing! keep it up!


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Great thread. Awesome banner! +Rep


----------



## LTP

Winterous said:


> That guy isn't a character in Super Smash Brothers, why does he have a Screw Attack??
> (If you don't get this then ignore it)
> 
> Looks great hun, well done.


Nah i dont get it lol but im sure if i did i would be rolling around in laughter.

cheers for the comments everyone just started on the company champion and hes lookin good so far.

update soon

:bye:


----------



## LTP

Hey everyone!

New update. I have started working on the company champion and then he wouldnt play the game so i also did some stuff on my captain too. Heres some pics...

Coy Champ WIP


















Blending on the cape and chest piece for captain WIP



















I am incredibly happy with how the cape turned out and for once loved doing red. 

C&C Welcome

:bye:


----------



## moo

I've been following this project i like some of your ideas and they come out really well. The red on the cloak is nice and smooth, you have some good darker shades but i feel it could do with some more highlights, if you're base colour is scab red (or equivalent) i'd recommend adding some blood red to the mix to take it up a layer or two further, or you can add some elf flesh to your highest (so far) highlight, just a little bit and that should give it even more emphasis on your highlight, if it looks too pink just add more red, if it looks pink on the model, water down some of your base red colour and glaze the top to give it a richer feel. 

Are you planning on any freehand? The other side of the cloak i think you could possibly use a smoother application of colour because for me it looks kinda streaky but maybe that was what you were going for? The cloak in general tho looks very nice, i like it so far.

Your gold nmm on the chest etc would look alot better if you were to add a final white highlight to some places such as edges etc as if they are catching the light and shining from the armour, i think that would help alot. 

The rope/string stuff draped around the model i think is a bit too yellow and is too similar to the gold nmm, i think you can differentiate it a bit with a bestial brown glaze or something similar. 

I hope these points help, but i think you're definately on the right lines and keep practicing ! Oh and careful of those mold lines  i see one on his right leg in the first photo.


----------



## LTP

moo said:


> I've been following this project i like some of your ideas and they come out really well. The red on the cloak is nice and smooth, you have some good darker shades but i feel it could do with some more highlights, if you're base colour is scab red (or equivalent) i'd recommend adding some blood red to the mix to take it up a layer or two further, or you can add some elf flesh to your highest (so far) highlight, just a little bit and that should give it even more emphasis on your highlight, if it looks too pink just add more red, if it looks pink on the model, water down some of your base red colour and glaze the top to give it a richer feel.
> 
> Are you planning on any freehand? The other side of the cloak i think you could possibly use a smoother application of colour because for me it looks kinda streaky but maybe that was what you were going for? The cloak in general tho looks very nice, i like it so far.
> 
> Your gold nmm on the chest etc would look alot better if you were to add a final white highlight to some places such as edges etc as if they are catching the light and shining from the armour, i think that would help alot.
> 
> The rope/string stuff draped around the model i think is a bit too yellow and is too similar to the gold nmm, i think you can differentiate it a bit with a bestial brown glaze or something similar.
> 
> I hope these points help, but i think you're definately on the right lines and keep practicing ! Oh and careful of those mold lines  i see one on his right leg in the first photo.


Hey Moo,
I toned down the cloak in the first place lol cos i thought it was too bright but i shall build up more highlights if it looks better.

I am planning for some freehand on the cloak but the lighter side is not finished yet hence why it is a bit messy. I shall be working on that. Also the chest is still WIP so i have still got some highlights to do. 

I think i shall give the rope a brown wash, might tone it down a bit. I wanted it to look like gold but it looks a bit too much with the armour. 

That mold line isnt as bad when you see the model close lol. I did go over it all with a file but it looks like it could use somemore smoothing. 

I appreciate the comments. Thankyou :biggrin:

:bye:


----------



## SirShibby

Excellent work. Can't wait for the next update.


----------



## LTP

Hey everyone. Well i have been busy painting the company champ who is a late addition to the command squad so no before pics im afraid. Got my first avionics exam tommorrow so wont be doing and painting today im afraid but thought i would add an update. Heres the champ finished...















































well ill try and update soon. :bye:


----------



## Winterous

Akh.
Er, _technically_ I don't think you can give the Company Champion any wargear.
I'll have to check this.

Anyway, nice pistol shield


----------



## moo

He's nicely painted, but one thing which i mentioned before is the NMM, there is too much midtone in there, you want more extreme highlighting and shading on specific areas where the light is picked up. 

For the shading try using a mix of watered down chaos black and snakebite leather and gently layer up around the darker areas some of that, with the highlights just keep adding white but keep the transitions within a small area to give it a simulated metallic effect. Another method of darkening parts of the NMM is after the initial layering if i feel i want it to be darker i will water down pure chaos black and glaze the sides slowly.

Is his tabard meant to be the same colour as his shouldpads?  you can always differentiate them slightly with some bleached bone highlights on one.

Still nice work, and good luck with your exam


----------



## LTP

Heya 

Well its been a hectic 3 weeks......Passed my final test, got promoted, moved to my new unit in another part of this wonderful country and now i have to finish these guys before next sunday :/

Here is an update on the captain. Still WIP as you probably will notice as i dont intend to enter him with no arms lol even tho it would be rather interesting to see what the judges have to say about that .

Here you go:





































mI gave the ropes a brown wash, i dont know if it shows up well on here but you can see the difference in real. Kept a simple design on the cloak as you cant really see under it very well. 

Let me know what you think 

:bye:


----------



## moo

Congratulations on the exam/promotion,

ok, lets start, the overall colour scheme for your chapter is very good and nice and vibrant. The cloak is much better now in my eyes, I've always thought red cloaks look more regal on a commander and much more fitting. Red is a notoriously difficult colour to photograph and it does look a little flat but could be the pics, i would recommend on some of the darkest areas to give a fine thin glaze of a darker colour to give it a bit more kick.

The chest plate and the ropey bit look good but i think i agree that you want to differentiate the two a bit more and give the rope a brown glaze and maybe give your gold NMM a yellow glaze to give it the much needed richness in colour. At the moment from these photos they are a bit too similar.

The face is where im a bit umm-ing and arr-ing from some angles it looks good on others the features are lost so it's hard to judge and i think if you get a fine tip on your brush and some brown ink on there gently go over the wrinkles and features on his face to give it a bit more definition. In contrast to that get some of your flesh colour and add some white to it and highlight the wrinkles where the light will pick up, that should give you the definition and contrast for the face. 

becareful of those mold lines along the undersides of his chest they can really be picked out easily unless you can hide them well with his arms and other bits but i think its a simple job of just getting a knife to it and repainting those little bits.

The smaller detail itself is really well done, the gem really contrasts well with the chest items, the blue purity seals create a slight focal point and give those areas a different colour which helps and from what i can see the freehand detail on the cloak is nice, great work so far, keep it up. 

Just bear in mind if you are entering this for a competition then don't be afraid to keep working on it until you are happy, go back to bits and keep at it. Oh, and if this guy is part of a unit when you have them painted up make sure they all look like a coherent unit. 

I hope this helps and i don't sound like im lecturing you too much or being condescending at all. Good luck :grin:


----------



## Winterous

Looks great 
I agree that his face is too shiny though


----------



## LTP

Cheers for the comments guys  much appreciated. 

I can totally see what you mean now with the face. Ill have to try and shade it some more. Ill give the rope another glaze and try that yellow glaze on the gold. 

Moo you dont sound like your lecturing lol i love constructed critiscism. Theres nothing i hate more than people who are just to proud to admit that they can improve. 

I dont think im gonna get this squad finished for gamesday lol. 

How are your entries going?


----------



## moo

Well im glad i can offer some advice to help you improve. I am almost finished with my dreadnought, i need to add some freehand work on the big empty blue areas but im not sure if that would make my model too busy and cluttered. My other entry is pretty much finished i just want to add some tiny bits of detail and tidy up a couple bits but almost there.

How many models are in your squad? because you only need 5 minimum and from what i spied on your work area picture you had 3 done anyway. So you're almost there from what i can tell. Still you should bring it along and im sure other painters there can offer some good advice, especially the eavy metal team. :victory:


----------



## LTP

cool. Errm im entering 6 so i have 2 more guys to do. Ive finished my rhino so thats sorted. 

Yeah im gonna bring them either way i just dont want to rush them and them turn out lookingbad. 
I love that dread i think it looks awesome as it is but its obviously up to you what you want to do.


----------



## moo

Well you could always enter 5 if you're running out of time and just use a base with scenery on it to blank up one of the holes on your plinth. Just remember to balance the models on the plinth 

And you're right not to rush them, always take your time, remember you have until noon on the day to finish it if needs be, so use all the time you can.

Well the freehand on the dread is more a thought and wondering in my mind thinking my model might be too plain, so adding a funky bit of freehand might help me tip the scales a bit


----------



## LTP

Fair enough. I'm sure whatever you do it will look great. We ll have to meet up on the day and then we can look at the models in person all these digital cameras just take the fun away lol.


----------



## moo

haha yes and i find digital cameras tend to somehow produce strange things on the models which aren't always there. Plus it's hard to appreciate a model online unless you have a superb lighting setup which most people don't


----------



## LTP

Hey Everyone

Wow sorry for an uber late update. So i have had so much work dam army but now i have managed to get myself 4 weeks off sooooooo lots of painting for me.

So i went to gamesday and really enjoyed it. Didnt get into the finals which sucked but hey what can you do?

Just started an imperial guard army that are the troops guarding the surrounding planets of the lighting hawks homeworld and figuring out colour schemes etc and this is what i have come up with so far....

Without flash:



















With Flash:






































Im not trying to paint these up to golden demon standard im just going back to basics and getting used to what colours go together, blending, practicing faces etc....

well let me know what you think.

:bye:

ps.. ive been back over this guy since and done some touch up work its just that hes at home and im on camp so i cant take photos.


----------



## moo

Looking at this guy he's done very neatly which is great and for tabletop armies keeping them neat etc makes a big difference in my eyes. 

The blending i think could be a bit smoother on the grey areas, especially if you're trying NMM, try mixing a bit of enchanted blue with fortress grey and then water that down and use it as an intermediate glaze colour to smooth out the colour transitions.

On the armour im not too keen on the streaky effect, but it does kinda work on the model too. But i think maybe introducing some paler camo patterning on the armour might help you with brush work. Also if you're brave enough you could put a black dot in the colour of his eyes  that'll give him a more focused look.

Still saying all that it's done extremely neatly and it works.


----------



## Asamodai

Ok, I've just been flicking through this thread and looking at the pictures (I don't have a whole lot of time) but I just wanted to say you're making me want to pick up a brush again. Those are some awesome marines and if I can put together some guys half as good I'm going to be proud of myself.


----------



## LTP

Cheers for the comments guys. Much appreciated. Moo i will try those things and see how it turns out. The streaky effect is just a simple camo design like long grass kinda thing. Well here are the first 2 guys done ...let me know what you think.


































starting on the sentinel today so ill get some WIPs up later when ive made some progress. 

as promised:

One legs basecoat and 1st stage of highlights done...bit stuck now how to do camp on this and make it pop? hmmm...


































thanks :bye:


----------



## LTP

Hello everyone ...so i have nearly finished one of the sentinel legs so i thought i would show you all....



















Nmm not done yet having dramas and i dont want to get too annoyed and mess it up so i stopped and took photos instead. 

thanks for looking

:bye:


...ooo double post sorry ..no love?


----------



## smfanboy

feel ma pain any way senitel looks amazing


----------



## Varakir

Just barrelled through the whole thread, very enjoyable reading 

Sentinel is looking good so far, but mainly i'd have to compliment your brush work on the freehand stuff - it's got a very realistic feel to it which stands out.


----------



## LTP

cheers for the comments guys 

Varakir : Thats the kinda style i wanted to do it. I wanted the markings to look like part of the armour rather than just looking like they had been stuck on. 

:bye:


----------



## moo

First off  those sentinel legs are soooo neat and tidy, it's awesome. Really got the colour spot on there. 

For the NMM i think you have too much base colour but that isn't a bad thing you can from this point, get your base colour and go to the extremes for a realistic NMM. I.E. add black or white to your base colour and darken the areas where the light won't be picked up and highlight where the light will. 

Now remember that you want very sharp but smooth transitions so when applying the highlights and shades go over a very small area with thinned down paints, and work your way to the pure white or black. Then once that is done i'd recommend adding a spot of blue or purple to your base colour, not too much and again a thin layer around the darker shades to give your NMM a really nice feel to it. I have found for a convincing NMM your lightest highlight is almost a single line or spot, this might be a good guideline for you to try and not cover too much with highlights. 

I hope that helps im pretty tired and i think my fingers are just randomly typing words at the moment, so if it doesn't make sense just ask


----------



## LTP

Heya guys. 

Cheers for the comment Moo always helps. So i carried on with the sentinel yesterday. got some more photos. So i attempeted again to so the nmm forks and they came out better. My camera is been shite because of the massive snow cloud messing up my lighting for photos so i dont think it has shown the colour graduation very well. 










I took your advice Moo and tried the extreme highlight thing.... ^^^^










this one needs a bit more work me thinks.

on to the chassis... 




























I plan to have the whole chassis done by today including freehand and seat. Gonna complete the guy maybe tommorrow. 

Will post some sketch ideas of the base later...

:bye:

p.s whats with all the bastard snow????


----------



## edd_thereaper

nice painting on the sentinel legs 

cheers

edd


----------



## LTP

FOr anyone who would like to know the paint formula used for this....

1. undercoat black
2. khermi brown all over
3. devlan mud wash
4. 50/50 khermi brown and dheneb stone
5. highlight edges with dheneb stone built up to skull white. 

Pretty simple really i was just playing around with colours and it just happened. One note though make sure you water down the paints to get an even smooth coat thats the trickiest part.

If anyone would like a step by step picture walkthrough like i did with the eagles just ask. I have to paint it anyway lol. 

cheers for the comment

:bye:


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop

realy weird how you just started IG and im going to start on christmas, well loving the colour scheme (dont know that much about IG) im going for the one on the box as i havnt looked at the codex yet


----------



## LTP

Lol im sure i explained in a previous post how IG fits into my whole scheme of thing . 

Thats cool so your going for good old standard cadian colour scheme. I cringe whenever i see that scheme because i commissioned 200 troops once and it was all i was painting for weeks and weeks (maybe it was worth the money i dont know lol). I cry whenever i see catachan green lol. 

To make my plans clearer i will draw up some fluff and diagrams etc on my masterplan of the armies i want. 

cheers for the comment oh and for your viewing entertainment have a free pic...












Some work i did this afternoon also started the pilot pics tomorrow. 

:bye:


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop

realy weird story about why im painting it thou, went into gw to ask bout IG, came out with a IG battleforce and all the paints, while talking to the shop owner (who is an ig player) he said why not both have the same colour scheme so we can own in doubles 

loving the bodie looks like its going well!


----------



## LTP

lol i always do that. They are very sneaky thoses GW folk you go in for 1 model and come out with an army. Or maybe thats just me wanting everything lol. Cheers got some more freehand to do on the otherside but not sure what yet. I need to tie it in with my space marines.


----------



## Winterous

I don't care who you are, you cannot say this paintwork isn't awesome.


----------



## LTP

lol cheers mate. Good job im not anyone relatively important then


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Lovely job on the sentinel, I think that the NMM looks great, better than I can even do lol. 

Great work


----------



## LTP

Hey cheers for the comment and the rep Marneus. 
I have another update on the base and the body. 

The body is nearly complete now. I just have the top cover and the details to do underneath and on the back. 




























check out those shades!  lol









and here is the Very WIP base. 




























the plan is to have a cadian helmet on top of the rifle but im not too sure it looks right. Maybe if i lie it down???

Well thats all until tommorrow. Gonna try and get the legs done and get it posed then only the weapon and lights etc to do.. 

:bye:


----------



## LTP

Heya Everyone

Hope you all had a good xmas and got everything you wanted and if you didnt well thats why i love ebay lol. Update on the sentinel. Its coming together now just got the weapon and freehand to do. 





































Gonna try and get this finished by the end of the week. 

:bye:


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Really nice, I'm really thinking of starting IG soon... 

Although, this is more a personal thing, but I always tend to paint the rivets a silver colour, like boltgun metal or chainmail. 
But obviously, you probably have an opinion too.


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop

what do you prime your guard in, i tried black but didnt come out with good results


----------



## moo

Nice work so far, definately my favourite from you thus far. It's neat and well defined features. The freehand is really nicely done too, but the 102 could be done slightly more symmetrically.


----------



## LTP

Marneus Calgar said:


> Really nice, I'm really thinking of starting IG soon...
> 
> Although, this is more a personal thing, but I always tend to paint the rivets a silver colour, like boltgun metal or chainmail.
> But obviously, you probably have an opinion too.


Thanks. The new models are awesome im gonna get some vehicles next. I work on aircraft and the rivets are painted the same colour to stop oxidisation etc so i thought i would do the same. 



jimmyhoppityhop said:


> what do you prime your guard in, i tried black but didnt come out with good results


I paint them black, i use vallagio black matt for my base coat then i use GW foundation paints to give a colour base and work from there. 



moo said:


> Nice work so far, definately my favourite from you thus far. It's neat and well defined features. The freehand is really nicely done too, but the 102 could be done slightly more symmetrically.


Thanks moo. I see what you mean im glad you notice these things because i always miss them lol.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Very nice work going on here and clean too. I am a big fan of clean and neat paint as it makes any model look 1000x better and you have that in spades. Good colour choices, shading is excellent. Kudos and rep to you.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

LTP said:


> Thanks. The new models are awesome im gonna get some vehicles next. I work on aircraft and the rivets are painted the same colour to stop oxidisation etc so i thought i would do the same.


Ah, I didn't know that, thats interesting


----------



## ChaplainOrion

Wow this stuff is impressive everything is painted great


----------



## LTP

Hello! Thankyou for the comments. 

Well i have started back at work after a long leave so i dont have as much time on my hands, however, i did finish the sentinel this weekend. Soooo here it is...














































Comments welcome as always. 

Thanks

:bye:


----------



## moo

Looks great, nice to see this finished. Clean and tidy model with a really great freehand lightning symbol on the side, i think it's your best work yet. My only quibble with it is that the joins at the front of the cockpit shows a fairly large gap and a bit of putty might have helped there, but it's a really minor point. So what's next on your painting/modelling schedule?


----------



## LTP

moo said:


> Looks great, nice to see this finished. Clean and tidy model with a really great freehand lightning symbol on the side, i think it's your best work yet.


Thanks for that i really do think i have improved. I seem to be able to get a smoother finish and my freehand is getting easier it seems. 



moo said:


> My only quibble with it is that the joins at the front of the cockpit shows a fairly large gap and a bit of putty might have helped there, but it's a really minor point. So what's next on your painting/modelling schedule?



Ah seen. You see moo this is why i like you commenting you see everything :shok:

Well im eventually going to do a post of what i plan to paint overall and what i want to acheive. My models are at home and im on camp at the mo on a driving course so im not going to be able to paint for a couple of weeks . 

Think i might finish the troops squad off first and see where to go from there. 

cheers

:bye:


----------



## LTP

Hello everyone. SO i received some GW vouchers for christmas and with those i bought another sentinel. I had so much fun painting the last one i decided to start on another. So here is the WIPness i have so far:




























Look familiar? yes well its going to be an armoured sentinel this time with a lascannon i think. 

anywho let me know what your thinking. Remember WIP.

cheers 

:bye:


----------



## Winterous

Looks great 
But why would that scream 'Armoured Sentinel with Lascannon'?


----------



## LTP

Cheers  and It doesnt i was just saying that so far it looks exactly the same as the other sentinel at that stage but its going to be an armoured one.


----------



## Winterous

LTP said:


> Cheers  and It doesnt i was just saying that so far it looks exactly the same as the other sentinel at that stage but its going to be an armoured one.


Oh, I seem to have misread something >_>


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

nicely done. clean crisp lines now if i could get my models to look that good.


----------



## LTP

Heya

Small update. Still very WIP but got most of the base colour and highlighting down. Got some annoying gaps to fill since it decided to take a leap of faith off my desk lol. But anywho here you go....





































Comments welcome as always.
:bye:


----------



## Varakir

LTP said:


> Got some annoying gaps to fill since it decided to take a leap of faith off my desk lol.


Maybe your SM are getting jealous and pushed him over :wink:

Sentinel 2 looks great, i'm jealous that you can acheive such consistency between your units. With my marines it's fairly easy to see which ones i painted in the same batch 

Looking forward to seeing some more infantry :good:


----------



## moo

Good start for a wip, other than the gap at the front plates again  but like you said sentinels don't fly well. Looking at the model, i feel some of the highlights along the edges of the plates aren't very uniform and i can see inconsistencies there. But nothing a quick lick of base colour can't solve, just remember to use a watered down mix to blend them in a bit more and cover up any mistakes. 

I like the fact that you drilled holes throughout the coolant stacks, however, i feel the grey areas need alot more highlighting to give a convincing NMM, but again i do realise it's a wip. Just remember to highlight along one angle use different colours as shades such as a tiny bit of blue and the upper areas (or in the case of the holes in coolant stacks, the lower edge of the circles) need a good highlight to reflect the light. I think the imperial eagle at the front could do with a tiny amount of highlighting up to pure white on the upper areas and corners.

Im a big fan of bright colours  so personally i'd push the colours on the blue lights to be a bit more vibrant, but that could be due to the poor lighting in the photo. Good start, can't wait to see your whole squad of sentinels finished.


----------



## LTP

Varakir 

Maybe your SM are getting jealous and pushed him over 



Hahaha i can just imagine it. 


Moo. I am in the process of making everything neater. I went for a more carefree approach on this on inn regards to getting the base colour and highlights down and then im going to go back and neaten it up later. 

I am using an enchanted blue glaze inbetween layers on the stacks and working it up to lighter highlights. The lights and the eagles will be further highlighted and there is also some freehand to do.

If i can find my craft light (think its in my car) i can take some better photos. 

Cheers for the comments guys will be doing some more painting today as i have been stood down for the day ( no more courses running) so i will get some more pictures up later hopefully. 

:bye:


----------



## LTP

Helloooooo... small update more pics 






































Both sentinels so far..










thanks for looking 

:bye:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Crisp, clean, sweet. 

Very nicely done LTP.


----------



## titan136

Oh wow, that sentinel has a really nice finish. the duller color scheme really make the blues POP + rep


----------



## LTP

Heya everyone! thanks for the comments. SO its been a while but duty has been calling however i now have some time off so i can get painting again! Got a bit bored of the sentinel so im doing my command squad standard at the same time. Here are some WIP pics of the standard and ill try and get the sentinel finished sometime soon.






C&C welcome as always 

:bye:


----------



## Winterous

Fantastic work on the highlights.


----------



## Varakir

Wouldn't want to offer any criticism till you've completely finished, but that banner is magnificent.

Glad to see some more infantry


----------



## LTP

Hey guys cheers for the comments. Well here is the finished product  I have loads of time off now so i hope to paint the command squad and finish off the sentinel. 




























C&C welcome 

:bye:


----------



## LordKorik

Your work is amazing, 

I have been reading through this thread and have loved everything here.
I look forward to seeing more.

Just one question. I've read repeatedly about thinning paints down about how much would you say you thin them?


----------



## LTP

LordKorik said:


> Your work is amazing,
> 
> I have been reading through this thread and have loved everything here.
> I look forward to seeing more.
> 
> Just one question. I've read repeatedly about thinning paints down about how much would you say you thin them?



Hey there thanks for the comment.

I normally use a 1:2 ratio of water:foundation paints as they are quite thick and a 1:4 ratio for the normal gw paints however it all depends on what condition your paints are in. 

All you are looking for is a nice smooth application you dont want the paint running off your model or drying in thick patches. 

I would suggest you do some trial and error. As i do my other models i will try and take some photos to show you what i mean if you like.


----------



## subtlejoe

those are some b...e...a....utiful models. what colours do you use to get the tan?


----------



## LTP

subtlejoe said:


> those are some b...e...a....utiful models. what colours do you use to get the tan?


Hey thanks for the reply. Im sorry which bit do you mean by the Tan?


----------



## Winterous

LTP said:


> Hey thanks for the reply. Im sorry which bit do you mean by the Tan?


He might mean like, ALL of the Sentinels.


----------



## LTP

ah cool cheers dude. Well that would be 

Black basecoat
Khermi brown foundation
Brown ink
Mix of khermi brown and Dheneb Stone. 
Then highlight.

..simples


----------



## moo

Good to see you back at this. The banner bearer is in my opinion your best model yet. When i look at it, even though the photos are quite dark my eyes are drawn to the logo on the banner and it is the bright colours against the muted palette which helps the focus of the model. One comment is that the skin on the guy could be a little neater, mostly around the hands as the dark lines are not consistent around his fingers. But saying that it's a very small thing, great work. Can't wait to see the rest of the command unit.


----------



## LTP

Hey moo hope all is well. Thanks for the comment. I was looking at it last night and noticed the hands were a bit messy so i re did them. I was also looking through the old IG codex and found that the edge of the banner was black so i re painted that too and it looks so much neater. As for the rest of the command squad this is the WIP pic....












:bye:


----------



## LordKorik

LTP said:


> Hey there thanks for the comment.
> 
> I normally use a 1:2 ratio of water:foundation paints as they are quite thick and a 1:4 ratio for the normal gw paints however it all depends on what condition your paints are in.
> 
> All you are looking for is a nice smooth application you dont want the paint running off your model or drying in thick patches.
> 
> I would suggest you do some trial and error. As i do my other models i will try and take some photos to show you what i mean if you like.


Thanks very much, I've tried this this evening and have found it so much easier to paint (should have done this _ages_ ago) not sure I've got the ratio right, but it's a start. thanks muchly

And your command squad is coming along nicely, I look forward to seeing the finished article


----------



## LTP

LordKorik said:


> Thanks very much, I've tried this this evening and have found it so much easier to paint (should have done this _ages_ ago) not sure I've got the ratio right, but it's a start. thanks muchly
> 
> And your command squad is coming along nicely, I look forward to seeing the finished article



Hey no probs like i said its mainly trial and error. 

After putting in the painting hours yesterday and a little this morning (in between trying to get my car fixed) i have finished the commander.





































group shot of progress so far:










Keep the comments coming. 

:bye:


----------



## subtlejoe

Like the GW hall of fame has put it, that Guard Commander is their best model yet. noone can paint it and make it look bad


----------



## LTP

Hey everyone so i managed to get the medic done from the command squad.Not a mega fan of this model if im honest i dont like the pose at all. 














































cheers 

:bye:


----------



## Winterous

I agree, the pose is bleh, but the painting is fantastic as usual


----------



## magnus962

Haha I have never seen that model's pose before. I can just picture his dialog...

Medic: Hey dude, uhh... I know you're all hurt and stuff but, I need you to hold this up here so that you like... continue to live.

Wounded Guardsman: -Groan- -mumble-

Medic: Oh also, in the future you really shouldn't stand up straight and tall with your weapon slung on your back. That generally results in yo-- *dies*


----------



## Marneus Calgar

That is pretty awesome! 
+Rep if I can!


----------



## LTP

magnus962 said:


> Haha I have never seen that model's pose before. I can just picture his dialog...
> 
> Medic: Hey dude, uhh... I know you're all hurt and stuff but, I need you to hold this up here so that you like... continue to live.
> 
> Wounded Guardsman: -Groan- -mumble-
> 
> Medic: Oh also, in the future you really shouldn't stand up straight and tall with your weapon slung on your back. That generally results in yo-- *dies*


hahaha like it :biggrin: cheers for the comments and the rep guys !


----------



## LTP

Heya everyone. I got bored this afternoon and decided to paint my injured guardsman in my command squad. I had fun painting this guy and spent ages on the cut i also glazed the blood on and think it went well. 





































only 2 left now!!










cheers for the comments so far everyone they keep me motivated so keep them coming!

:bye:


----------



## Marneus Calgar

They look awesome. Looking back in this thread, you have made a huge progression from when you first made it. You'll be getting a golden demon soon enough!


----------



## Winterous

The blood _does_ look good, well done


----------



## moo

I really like how these guys are coming together, but i have to admit im not keen on the lines on the bases, i think it looks like you wanted to do something different but got bored a bit. 

The injured guardsman is nice, but if you look at the model (could be the photos) but the focus is on his huge hands, which for me isn't what i would want to look at on the model. I would highlight his face a bit more and give him some stronger facial features to give him a focal point.

I like the banner bearer alot, and i think even though the book has black edges you do want to give it your own personal spin on things. I know i try to keep with the fluff when painting but sometimes i change things just to make them more personalised. 

The commissar(?/leader) guy is good but again my eyes are drawn to his chest plate and armour, i would try and give his face a couple more highlights to brighten the model.

They are all done really well and you can see you're paying much more attention and becoming alot more neater with how you paint. Great to see this and actually if you take a peek at the first model you painted to these latest ones, the improvement is noticeable. Keep it up and your blends are getting better too.


----------



## LTP

Hey guys cheers for the comments.

Moo

I was thinking if changing the bases last night it felt like there was too much going on with them so i might go back and just keep it the 1 colour. 

I can see what you mean with the hands they are huge which i found annoying when painting him. Ill go back and do a couple more highlights on the face. Do you use pure white as the last highlight because it always seems too bright when i try it?

In regards to the banner bearer i thought the white i did before didn't look very well finished and neat so i did it black. I don't normally stick to the books as you can see with my marines i just thought that it generally looked better. 

I just looked at the first mini i did in this thread :shok: lol im gonna get it out when i get back today and look at them both. 

Started on the heavy weapon guy last night so should have some pics soon. Got a 5 hours drive back to camp now so see ya.

:bye:


----------



## moo

Well i understand about the banner, the black does look much neater and more "complete" so in this case yea stick with it. 

As for the bases im just not keen on the streaks, but that is just personal preference , the colours themselves work well with your IG.

With faces i don't tend to highlight up to white but i do use it as a mix in my final highlights, but generally i stop highlighting when i think it looks right. I only use pure white as a light highlight on NMM, as most other objects won't pick up so much intense light. I used as a final highlight on this guy CLICKY ! a mix of elf flesh and skull white in a 1:1 ratio as the final highlight, although i think taking it a couple stages further might have been better. So it really depends on the model, i just have a tendancy to add about 2-3 extra highlights to the face compared to the model's other skin as i think giving the model that extra contrast gives it a better focal point.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

wow nicely done and very consistant look throughout your army. you nm job is awesome. I tried nm once and even my marines where like are you kidding me.rep to you:so_happy:


----------



## LTP

Hey guys cheers for the comments. Update time! So the heavy weapons guy is finished.




























let me know what you think. Last guy of the command squad coming soon!

:bye:


----------



## Lycadon

Hey there LTP, just read trough this whole post as i'm fairly new here and i have to say, you have some astounding painting- and modelling skills! I really like your SM Chapter they have a very vibrant and daring color scheme and they turned out great. I have to say out of all pictures i saw the Rhino is by far the best as far as i can tell thats Golden Demon worthy right there :victory:. Also your Banners/flags are amazingly done! And the IG is quite interesting.
Hope to see more updates from ya, i'll definitly keep track of this topic. Good luck in the army aswell!

Cheers


----------



## LTP

Lycadon said:


> Hey there LTP, just read trough this whole post as i'm fairly new here and i have to say, you have some astounding painting- and modelling skills! I really like your SM Chapter they have a very vibrant and daring color scheme and they turned out great. I have to say out of all pictures i saw the Rhino is by far the best as far as i can tell thats Golden Demon worthy right there :victory:. Also your Banners/flags are amazingly done! And the IG is quite interesting.
> Hope to see more updates from ya, i'll definitly keep track of this topic. Good luck in the army aswell!
> 
> Cheers



Hey Lycadon, Thankyou for your kind comments. Welcome to heresy! this is an awesome forum and im sure you can learn loads like i have since i joined. I am hoping to start working on my space marines again soon but the new IG models are so fun to paint lol. Should have some more updates either tonight or sometime early next week. 

:bye:


----------



## Go0se

awesome looking guard.. great work..makes me want to get some myself!


----------



## LTP

Hello everyone. After a very long shift at work i finally finished and decided that i would spend today finishing my command squad off. SO here they are:



















I think i need to clean up his radio as it looks a bit scruffy but i can go back to that. 



















Not sure what to paint next now anyone got any thoughts on what they would like to see? 

Cheers

:bye:


----------



## moo

Great command squaed, was really nice seeing this from start to finish just on these guys. The NMM is improving alot compared with your earlier models. 

What else have you got left to paint for your IG?


----------



## Lycadon

Heya LTP thanks for the welcome, i really like the look and feel of the finnished squad, the Radio trooper stands out the most somehow, perhaps because of the neat use of blue that its distracting from the rest of the squad which is by any means not a bad thing! Yet again i've got to say im drooling over the banner work and i love those little stripes at the base, it really finnishes it off!

As for your question on what to do next: I'd loooooove to see some Eldar painted and modelled from your hands 

But on a more serious note: maybe start on the SM's again, or are they all finnished up?

Eather way, keep up the great work and im eager to see more of it!
Cheers, Lycadon :bye:


----------



## LTP

Hey guys. Right so i have loads to paint lol. I would love to paint the new eldar models but i have banned myself from buying any more models until i have finished the ones i own lol. This is what i have left to paint. 

Tau










As you can see lol i havnt really even started them yet. 

Space marines

1 landraider
1 razorback
6 bikes
1 thunder cannon

10 termies
20 tactical marines
2 Tech marines
5 sternguard and vanguard
Loads of special and hq troops

IG

3 heavy weapons
18 troops
1 command squad
10 stormtroopers
5 orgyns
5 ratlings

DH

6 grey knight termies
3 inquisitors

So as you can see i have plenty to paint. The command squad is the first full squad ive completed lol. 

I think i might go back to my termies but i enjoy painting the IG models. 

Anyway let me know what you think. 

:bye:


----------



## Lycadon

Oh Tau is nice too! As you might've noticed im not the biggest fan of 'umies - i love the alien races all along. Would be cool to see some Kroot and such painted by ya!


----------



## Winterous

Jesus christ woman XD
Good luck with that.


----------



## Varakir

The Tau are basecoated, that's about half way there right....:wink:

I like Tau with muted colours so i think your style will look good when you paint them up. I was quite enjoying the marine part of the log, but i have to admit your command squad look awesome.....plus i am terribly bias towards power armour.


----------



## Go0se

some awesome stuff in this thread. What colour scheme you thinking of for the Tau?


----------



## LTP

Heya. 

Winterous - cheers lol i need it.

Varakir - it took me about 2 weeks to basecoat them. It was a collection on ebay and you should of seen the state. there was enough glue to keep bank vault shut. If you like power armour you will like what i think im gonna paint next ( see pic) 

Go0se - I already have a scheme you can see the thread i started for them ages ago if you click on my avatar and see the threads i have started. I hope to get back to them soon. 










Undercoated and glued these bad boys last night :biggrin:

:bye:


----------



## Lycadon

thats some nice looking Elda.. i meaaannn Terminator squad  When are you planning on painting them? I can't wait to see your great paint scheme on these guys!


----------



## LTP

Think i might start on later today. Its gonna take me a while to get back into the colour scheme but i think i can make them look even better now seen as i've learned new techniques etc. I will try and get some pics up either today or tomorrow with the WIP.


----------



## moo

Lol only a few , in my opinion choose the ones you want to do the most as you'll do the best job of them.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

moo said:


> Lol only a few , in my opinion choose the ones you want to do the most as you'll do the best job of them.


Totally agree with that. 

Good luck with that Tau! 
What scheme are you going to do?


----------



## LTP

lol yeah cheers guys. Thats pretty mush the way ive been doing it hence why ive only finished one whole squad. 

Marneus - is you click on my avatar and click on threads LTP has started you can see my tau thread there.


----------



## LTP

Hey guys. Sorry i don't have any updates on my models. There is a reason though. I have been working on my website for the last 2 days and i would like you to have a look and tell me what you think. I have mentioned heresy lots lol so hopefully i can bring more people to the site as well. 

http://www.freewebs.com/chloer90ltp/

:bye:


----------



## Go0se

looks like you have put alot of effort into your site.. i love everything about your LH too.. from the design to the fluff and painting.. really quality stuff


----------



## Lycadon

Heya LTP, that site looks really nice and friendly. Nice to see someone put so much time and work to help others out, for example your Tools of Trade section. It was nice reading trough the all the pages and they all were of great quality. Great work there LTP you seem to amaze me everytime


----------



## LTP

Cheers guys really appreciate it. If you have any ideas then let me know also keep checking back im going to try and update it regularly. thanks again


----------



## Winterous

LTP said:


> Hey guys. Sorry i don't have any updates on my models. There is a reason though. I have been working on my website for the last 2 days and i would like you to have a look and tell me what you think. I have mentioned heresy lots lol so hopefully i can bring more people to the site as well.
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/chloer90ltp/
> 
> :bye:


You don't owe us anything


----------



## LTP

Hey everyone. Thanks for the comments on my website. Keep checking back and dont be afraid to leave me some feedback or become a member. 

Update time. I've been putting the hours in today on the first terminator. Here he is:



















As you can see i have finished the base colours and added highlights. The helmet is nearly done just the lenses to finish. Hopefully wont take me much longer. 

Cheers

:bye:


----------



## Lycadon

Oh looking nice once again  Could we get a closeup on the helmet? Cause it looks really great!


----------



## LTP

Certainly


----------



## Lycadon

Ahhh Thankyou-comeagain, Very nice and clean indeed, wish i could paint like that.


----------



## moo

Great start on a new set of models, you're definately getting neater whilst painting rather quickly. The detail on the head is great, but i think the top plate of his helmet the highlights could be blended a bit more, what i recommend is to get the base colour and glaze gently the boundary between the layers to give you a smoother effect. Can't wait to see how this pans out. Keep on painting !


----------



## LTP

Hey guys. Cheers for the tips moo . 

I have an update. He's pretty much finished now. there are a few bits i'm not happy with but i can go back to them later. 














































It was really weird painting purple again and getting used to painting plastic. I see this as the tester model and i will improve for the rest of the squad. 

Cheers

:bye:


----------



## LTP

No love guys??  think i might go back to painting IG lol i got more feedback. 

So i been quite busy the insurance man came and asked me to catalog all my collections so they can be sure to give me the full amount if anything happens so Ive been taking a ridiculous amount of photos. 

My new battle foam trays came , well some of them. Im still waiting on my bag. Here is a sneak peak of some of the trays and the stupid amount of models i have to paint. (still not got all my models in them yet)


















If you would like to see the rest and my reviews on them then check out my website it should be updated by tomorrow. 

Anyway onto the terminators. I'm really getting back into them now. I've also got a lot faster at painting and i feel that i can keep the same clean quality look even tho im painting the models quicker. 

3 out of 5 done


































Well let me know what you think and also i need more feedback on my website you an get to it by clicking on my sig. 

Heresy still needs some more donations to help the guys improve the site even more so if you haven't already given something then im sure they will appreciate it if you please can. 

Well im off for a run.

Cheers 

:bye:


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Those are awesome! Loving the NMM looks amazing. Great work . +Rep


----------



## Lycadon

Heya, was wondering when you posted a new update.. must of missed your finnished Terminator... sowwy  

They all look very awesome and i love the lightning on the claws and the free-handed hawks on their shoulder pads 
A minor critique is that i would've made some kind of hard edge or an different color edge where Purple and Black meet, for example the gold or bone used on other details. 
Hope you understand what i mean since it's hard to discribe through text. But thats just how i would've done it, it looks fine as it is.

The foam-trays look handy and well needed, would hate to see those models and paintjobs being damaged. I'm currently starting to think of a safe and cheap way to store my Eldars once they are finnished.

PS: Your website link is gone from your siggy in your latest post.


----------



## LTP

Hey guys cheers for the comments. 

I know what you mean with the line separating and i have tried it in the past but with all the hard highlighting it tended to distract from other parts of the model. 

Well battlefoam is awesome but not very cheap lol. 

Ah crap i dont know why but my sig keeps doing that its really annoying.


----------



## Lycadon

Yeah thats the only reason whats holding me off battle foam atm, first my Eldar Army 
Making the edge pop out more, i'm afraid it would be to distracting aswell yea.
Conserning the sig, Perhaps its the moderators changing it or something, maybe they don't allow outgoing links or any sort of url's? (not sure, just guessing)


----------



## LTP

Ive clicked on loads of peoples link on here. I can see it in my sig when i post it but it doesnt show after.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

LTP said:


> Ive clicked on loads of peoples link on here. I can see it in my sig when i post it but it doesnt show after.


It's something to do with the sig settings on the forum. I think it dissappears after your first post per page? Or something. It happens on every thread


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

those are great and your nmm is getting better all the time. did you make the floor bases for your termies or did you purchase them.


----------



## LTP

Hey cheers for the comment. I made them myself with some good old plasticard and pva glue lol.


----------



## moo

I have to say you're NMM is getting better with each model, the terminator with the shield shows it off best with some great contrast in there, i think adding an edge/dot or two of pure white would make them outstanding but all in all great progress. Keep up the great painting.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

looking great LTP, keep it up. long time since i've checked your log, and i'm happy to say i'm very impressed.

Grish


----------



## LTP

Hey guys cheers for the comments. 

moo : cheers for the nmm comment, i really get what you meant now by having light and dark contrasting and i cant stop looking at the shield lol. I think i will add a couple more pure white highlights like you said just to make it pop.


----------



## LTP

Hey guys so im supposed to be revising but then i look over and see the termie sgt just stood there not painted and i find myself spending my afternoon painting him lol. I know its gonna come back round and bite me in the ass but i think it was worth it? 





































This guy have a yellow lightning thunder hammer so that he stands out in the squad as the sgt and if that didnt give it away then the fookin mahusive sheild should lol. 

Off to revise   lol. 

:bye:

http://www.freewebs.com/chloer90ltp/


----------



## Go0se

your thunder hammer termies are superb.. love the shields... now go revise already!


----------



## LTP

Hey guys. Who wants to see a squad of completed termies? 




























Finally! lol. Now i have to problem of what to paint next. 

:bye:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Wow I need brighter pics. Those models look stunning but it is really hard to make out the detail.


----------



## LTP

your wish is my command ....




























Didnt have a spare plug before to put my lamp on. Hopefully these are better. 

:bye:


----------



## Varakir

> your wish is my command ....


Painting skills and a genie now? 

Terminators look awesome, you can really see the improvement from your last batch of marines.

I'm not a big NMM fan, but the gold is very well done. Loving the lightning effects, and the whilst the helmets look a little dark, the shading is flawless.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Yeah those are better thanks. For future reference try using a light source on either side of the models at the same time. Less shadows that way and the detail will pop more.


As for the models they are as impressive as I thought they were. I too am not a fan of nmm, in fact I absolutely despise it, but you have done such a good job that I don't really mind it at all. There are only a few other painters who have pulled that off, Moo among them, so it really is a bigger compliment than it might sound .


----------



## LTP

Varakir said:


> Painting skills and a genie now?
> 
> Terminators look awesome, you can really see the improvement from your last batch of marines.
> 
> I'm not a big NMM fan, but the gold is very well done. Loving the lightning effects, and the whilst the helmets look a little dark, the shading is flawless.


Lol well i am good a multi tasking but only 2 wishes left :biggrin:

Thanks for your comments they are appreciated muchly. 



The Wraithlord said:


> Yeah those are better thanks. For future reference try using a light source on either side of the models at the same time. Less shadows that way and the detail will pop more.
> 
> 
> As for the models they are as impressive as I thought they were. I too am not a fan of nmm, in fact I absolutely despise it, but you have done such a good job that I don't really mind it at all. There are only a few other painters who have pulled that off, Moo among them, so it really is a bigger compliment than it might sound .



Normally i take them during the day and use the natural light as my other source. I basically learned from moo so im glad that you think i have pulled it off and i have not made you depise it so much . 

What to paint next...


----------



## Red Corsairs

Great painting and great colour scheme, I really like the purples. I agree with the lighting issues on the first pictures but the latest ones are improved and I can see them a bit better. The golds look especially nice.

I also like the way you've based them. +rep .


----------



## LTP

Red Corsairs said:


> Great painting and great colour scheme, I really like the purples. I agree with the lighting issues on the first pictures but the latest ones are improved and I can see them a bit better. The golds look especially nice.
> 
> I also like the way you've based them. +rep .


Thanks very much. I usually have pretty good lighting i just wanted to get them on here lol from the excitement of actually finishing. Thankyou for the rep :biggrin:






http://www.freewebs.com/chloer90ltp/


----------



## LTP

Update time!! Im been really naughty with this because this is my test week for my class two and i have a written test, paperwork test, flight servicing(practical task) and a presentation to give in front of all my officers lol so if i fail im blaming the internet, legend of the seeker and warhammer for distracting me . 

So i decided to start my scouts..










































I did these scouts to tie in with my IG with the same colour fabric. I also did them darker as they are supposed to be stealthy and hidden. 

cheers 

:bye:

www.saveourseeker.com


----------



## moo

Think you need a 2nd light source to take your pics, it's quite dark.

Im actually flattered by your comments above thanks  and wraith is right your NMM is coming along really well i think it's great, and you've added your own stylistic spin on it which makes it even better. 

I like the scout, nice and neat, with decent freehand work, if im nitpicking a bit the purple shoulder pad, the freehand isn't central and a little crooked. Plus as a personal preference i prefer slightly more contrast but it could just be the photos. I know i always struggle to take decent piccys.


----------



## LTP

Hey moo. I not trying to flatter you so you give me your orky pirates or anything i actually mean it just so you know  lol. Yeah took it at night again i was just eager to get them on here. Ill do some experimenting with the photos after this week is out the way. 

I can see what you mean about the purple shoulder pad not been exactly centered, in regards to the contrast i didn't really want anything to stand out to much on the scouts as they are supposed to be hidden i suppose hence why i went for the simple grey number.


----------



## LTP

Hey everyone so i got a new photo editing program and now i have better quality lighting on my photos. 











Im in the process of uploading better photos of all my models on my website (taking ages!) and ive also added quite alot of stuff on there now. I also have a new menu format. 

Oh and i also passed all my tests this week and did the best presentation so now i have loads of time after work to paint etc so i might start taking some commissions, see my website in the near future for details as im still trying to figure everything out but if your interested get in touch . 


http://www.freewebs.com/chloer90ltp/

Well cheers guys there wont be any new model updates until next week (couldn't bring my paints etc with me this weekend) 

:bye:


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Looking good . Paint some more!


----------



## sanguinius noob

hey chloe, i'm loving your thread, just spent the last 30 mins going through all of the pages, and i am just wow'd!

could you give some tips on painting for a guy just recently back into the game, and who's first SM was painted yesterday!!

just a few basic tips about watering down paints (i use gw ones) highlighting tips and general know-how would be very very much appreciated!

i gave you rep on the first post, tried to do it on the second, will probably forget and try again later haha!!


----------



## LTP

sanguinius noob said:


> hey chloe, i'm loving your thread, just spent the last 30 mins going through all of the pages, and i am just wow'd!
> 
> could you give some tips on painting for a guy just recently back into the game, and who's first SM was painted yesterday!!
> 
> just a few basic tips about watering down paints (i use gw ones) highlighting tips and general know-how would be very very much appreciated!
> 
> i gave you rep on the first post, tried to do it on the second, will probably forget and try again later haha!!


Lol hey welcome back into the painting community for a start. 

Thanks for the kind words on the models. 

Of course i can help im always happy to give advice. Let see Starting with the paints then. 

Gw paints can be a bit of a pain, i use them too and i find they dry out rather quick. Do you have foundation paints? If you don't they cost quite a bit but they are worth every penny.

If you are just using the standard paints then i tend to add about 1 drop of water to every 4 drops of paint if you get me. You should have a nice even coverage that doesn't dry out to thick or quickly and one that doesn't run everywhere. Undercoat a bit of sprue and just test the formula until your happy. 

So highlighting. Once you have your lovely evenly watered down paints  you can start highlighting. Seen as you have just got back into the hobby just start with a couple of layers until you get used to it. You want to be aiming for neat rather than complicated. Take your base colour (the main colour you have used to paint your models) and add a little white or lighter colour to it, then just add this to the outline of everything for example:










You see how there are slightly lighter highlights on the model. He doesn't look to busy or complicated but neat and clean. 

Generally make sure you have the correct brushes for the models you are painting and you keep them clean, you'll be surprised the difference it makes. If you want to know more stuff i made a page on my website for people starting out not that im trying to get you away from here lol but it might help you. 

http://www.freewebs.com/chloer90ltp/forthebeginners.htm

Wow i do write alot lol. If you have anymore questions i will be happy to help just ask 

Cheers

Chloe 

:bye:


----------



## Red Corsairs

Picture quality has much improved now, and that scout looks really good LTP. I like the sharp highlighting on the metallics .


----------



## LTP

Red Corsairs said:


> Picture quality has much improved now, and that scout looks really good LTP. I like the sharp highlighting on the metallics .


Cheers Red. Yeah i had a play on the lighting effects on the new program i have i think ill use that one from now on.

Small update, or big depends how you see it. So i spent most of last night and today updating my website. I have posted better pics of my models in a portfolio on there under home menu. I am also now taking commissions so if you are interested head over there and have a read. I have also created a request form for commissions so if you want some models doing just submit one including your name etc and we can sort something out. This will be trial and error until i see how things go. 

Well thats it for now guys. 

:bye:


http://www.freewebs.com/chloer90ltp/


----------



## sanguinius noob

thanks chloe , real help! 

think i need a better fine detail brush, can't get the highlights "thin" enough for me, but then again that's possibly just my noob skills.

thanks alot and will undoubtedly ask for your help in the near future


----------



## LTP

sanguinius noob said:


> thanks chloe , real help!
> 
> think i need a better fine detail brush, can't get the highlights "thin" enough for me, but then again that's possibly just my noob skills.
> 
> thanks alot and will undoubtedly ask for your help in the near future


No probs. You wouldn't believe the amount of detail brushes i go through lol. Anytime just ask


----------



## Justindkates

Please tell me you have a NMM tutorial... This makes me want to paint Terminators right now...


----------



## LTP

I do indeed have one. Its more simple NMM though until i go home tonight then i will think about making a proper one sometime on the week. But if your interested in the basics :

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=37715


----------



## LTP

Heya everyone. I had a break from painting today. There has been a land raider box sitting in my room for ages looking at me tempting me to make it. So i decided to start doing some conversion work. 

Conversions are not my strong point so any advice on how i can make the model better or any tips on what to add would be great. 

This is very WIP and i mean very lol. Everything i have done so far will be neatened up and the gaps will be filled etc. 

This is my progress so far...





































Let me know what you think so far. All the door will be hinged. 

cheers

:bye:


----------



## Shadow Hawk

Sexy stuff LTP. Looking forward to seeing more of your army


----------



## LTP

Hey guys 

So i "borrowed" some locking wire from work (we have shit loads of the stuff) and attempted to do the hinged doors on my land raider, however, after stabbing myself several times i got annoyed and now it looks something like this:










So i gave up. 

After looking at my unfinished scouts i realised i was bored with those too so i searched through the masses of unpainted models and found my sternguard vets .

I thought i would actually do a WIP rather than just posting finished models so here is how i do it. 




























Ok so normally i clean up and then undercoat my models black. I then apply all the base colours with foundation paints and normal paints so i can identify the parts of the model and also see how the colours go together. Then i wash the colours with the relevent inks and that is the stage i am up too now. 

It looks messy as hell at the mo but ill try and take pictures of the colouring and blending stages through to the highlighting so you guys can see how i do it and hopefully learn something new or helpful . 

Oh and i still need some feedback on things i can put on the landraider to make it look awesome so any advice would be happily received. 

Cheers

LTP


----------



## moo

Interesting to see your different stages of painting, always nice to know how others paint.

For your landraider it would depend entirely on what sort of extras are you looking for? do you want it to look very techy with radar dish and other cabling+ panels on it or a fast sleeker look with bits of plasticard around areas to make it more aerodynamic, or perhaps like the GW ultramarines one with pillars and gothic style images all over the surface? Personally most extra details i'd paint on freehand but the others i think are quite simple conversions.


----------



## Lycadon

Heya LTP, just came back from the coffin and immidiatly looked up if you posted some new stuff. First of all, i really like how your site is turning out really user friendly and pro- looking. Nice to see you're doing commisions aswell i bet people would love to pay you for the paintjobs you do (sadly i live in The Netherlands). Also nice to see you working on another tank, i really really loved your previous one with the bright and awesome colorsceme! It's cool that you're adding plasticard and stuff to personalise it even more, don't give up on the wire and most of all DON'T stab yourself  
Speaking of converting, what's your take on Greenstuff? Would be cool to add some GS decoration on the tank aswell if you feel like it.

Hope to see more of ya and i'll check more often now i got time again.

Cheers



PS: I can't but notice that the boltgun-scope is crooked on the Scout, you can probably bend it straight a bit


----------



## LTP

moo said:


> Interesting to see your different stages of painting, always nice to know how others paint.
> 
> For your landraider it would depend entirely on what sort of extras are you looking for? do you want it to look very techy with radar dish and other cabling+ panels on it or a fast sleeker look with bits of plasticard around areas to make it more aerodynamic, or perhaps like the GW ultramarines one with pillars and gothic style images all over the surface? Personally most extra details i'd paint on freehand but the others i think are quite simple conversions.


Hey moo . Well i want it to be the command land raider but rather than going for the whole columns and stuff i was going to do more freehand. I'm just not sure what kind of things to paint on there. 



Lycadon said:


> Heya LTP, just came back from the coffin and immidiatly looked up if you posted some new stuff. First of all, i really like how your site is turning out really user friendly and pro- looking. Nice to see you're doing commisions aswell i bet people would love to pay you for the paintjobs you do (sadly i live in The Netherlands). Also nice to see you working on another tank, i really really loved your previous one with the bright and awesome colorsceme! It's cool that you're adding plasticard and stuff to personalise it even more, don't give up on the wire and most of all DON'T stab yourself
> Speaking of converting, what's your take on Greenstuff? Would be cool to add some GS decoration on the tank aswell if you feel like it.
> 
> Hope to see more of ya and i'll check more often now i got time again.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I can't but notice that the boltgun-scope is crooked on the Scout, you can probably bend it straight a bit


Heya welcome back Lycadon. Cheers for the comments on the site, in regards to the commission if you would like something painting just send me a pm mate, i'd be happy too. 

I havnt given up on the wire but i can't promise anything about not stabbing myself lol. I don't really use greenstuff because i'm crap at it lol. I will try using it on the tank to model some scrolls and stuff maybe. 


More updating...

The next stage in my painting method is to apply either the darkest colours or paint the hard to get to places first. On this model i am painting the base colours first. I have started this with doing the purple. 










This is one thin coat of liche purple over the basecoat. 
I carry on building up these layers until i have a nice even coat. 










This is after about 5 layers of paint slowly adding kommando khaki as i build up the layers. I don't add alot of the lighter colour in one go. 

I keep building up the shading and highlighting until i am happy with the colour. 










I then used dheneb stone to do a final strong highlight to the edges of the armour. Thats pretty much it for the purple. I will be doing the black next and then ill move onto the other smaller areas. 

Cheers 

:bye:


----------



## moo

Great work LTP the purple armour is really doing well, for me i'd be tempted to push the contrasts even more, perhaps add 2 layers of shades and a couple more highlights almost to the point of pure white on some areas. This is some of the best painting from you yet.


----------



## LTP

moo said:


> Great work LTP the purple armour is really doing well, for me i'd be tempted to push the contrasts even more, perhaps add 2 layers of shades and a couple more highlights almost to the point of pure white on some areas. This is some of the best painting from you yet.



Yeah i was comtemplating it but i didn't know what it would look like. I might do a tester and see. 










Did quite alot last night. Started the black, for this i used a mix of black and kommando khaki gradually adding the lighter colour as i built up the layers. 
I still have some extreme highlighting to do on this. 

The helmet is khermi brown, then devlan mud wash. I then re apply the khermi brown leaving it out of the recesses and then build up to the white using a mix of khermi brown and dheneb stone. Then dheneb stone and white. 

















The bolter casing is the same formula but not adding white. 

The purity seals are mordian blue, Asurman blue wash and then mordian blue highlighted back up to white. 

My silver NMM is adeptus battlegrey base. Black paint wash (really thin) then blend in more AB whilst it is still wet. From there i build up the highlights adding white at each stage until i am onto a pure white highlight. 

I am now at the stage where i have gone back over the "gold" areas with snakebite leather and i will finish the gold NMM. Then there is the brass casings in the bolter and freehand plus any touchups that are needed. 

Stay tuned...

:bye:


----------



## LTP

Heya. 





































As you can see here i have finished the gold NMM detailing. This is done using snakebite leather and then adding white until you have a nice bright pure white highlight. 

The round casings were done using bestial brown and adding white until your happy with the highlight. 

I normally use either adeptus battlegrey or white to add the freehand to the armour. I use scorched brown to add the text to the scrolls. 





































I then added the backpack and the basing material. The base is just painted black and then i build up the ground colours using khermi brown and dheneb stone. 

Going to try and get on with the rest of the squad now. Hopefully it won't take too long to finish them. I'm also going to be working on my land raider as a side project. 

Cheers 

:bye:


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Looking very nice!! Really enjoying this thread


----------



## mcmuffin

excellent work, i love the colour scheme you have going, have a bit of rep.


----------



## Lycadon

Stunning as ever 
Are you planning on leaving those shoulderpad studds (don't know the right word) the same color, or different say black to make them pop out a bit more? Love the pose and skull shoulderpad and ofcourse the paintjob


----------



## LTP

Cheers for the comments and the rep guys 




Lycadon said:


> Stunning as ever
> Are you planning on leaving those shoulderpad studds (don't know the right word) the same color, or different say black to make them pop out a bit more? Love the pose and skull shoulderpad and ofcourse the paintjob


Yeah i think i will. I tried to paint them gold but it just didn't look right so i left it the same colour. I might do some more shading and highlighting though because im not happy with it. 


So this is one of thoses rare ocasions where i update with finished models twice in the same day lol. I have finished the second member of the stenguard squad.





































2 down, 3 to go 












Keep the comments coming i love feedback. 

:bye:


----------



## Asamodai

Jealous. +rep


----------



## LTP

Hey guys. 

Sorry i havn't updated in a while. I havn't had the time this last week because we have been building a mini assault course at a local school and after doing the work of 3 men for the week (yeah thats right the slackers!) and earning the nickname of master cement mixer we have finished. 

For anyone thats interested you can check out the pictures and my video on my army blog here>>> http://ltp-armylife.blogspot.com/

Anyway basically i have been so tired after digging and lifting etc all day that i just got back showered, ate then fell asleep lol. 

I am going home to my parents tommorow and i have my models so i will be doing quite a bit of painting i think. I want the rest of the sternguard finished by the end of next week. 

I have updated my website with loads of cool new stuff if your interested and i have also got my first commission since i started again!

I am going to be painting a Reaver Titan ! I can't tell you how much im looking forward to it. 

Anyway i condensed the walkthrough of how to paint my lightning hawks down to a small tutorial which is easier to folllow. 

http://www.freewebs.com/chloer90ltp/paintinglightninghawks.htm

Thats all for now guys but i will be updating soon with more new pictures. 

:bye:

LTP


----------



## Varakir

Nice job with the assault course, reckon you could put one in my garden? :wink:

The marines are getting better and better, and the tutorial is very easy to follow.

On a random note, have you thought about getting a graphic banner to advertise your blog/comissions in your signature? PM me if your interested, some of the others i've done for heresy are here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=47844


----------



## LTP

Varakir said:


> Nice job with the assault course, reckon you could put one in my garden? :wink:
> 
> The marines are getting better and better, and the tutorial is very easy to follow.
> 
> On a random note, have you thought about getting a graphic banner to advertise your blog/comissions in your signature? PM me if your interested, some of the others i've done for heresy are here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=47844


Cheers lol if you give me a week to sleep the last one off. 

I haven't tbh i might do just that cheers for the info. I think i have seen your work before and i like the banners you have made. 


On a side note i forgot to mention that i am also going to do a full NMM tutorial next week as i paint the next sternguard vet.


----------



## LTP

Hello everyone 

So i am on a weeks leave at my parents and decided to bring some models back with me. I forgot my basing material and PVA glue though lol. 

Anyways i have a lovely reaver titan coming on wednesday and i wanted to try and get some painting in before then. I have finished one more sternguard but first i want to show you some models i found at my parents 

This is one of the first SM models i painted:










and this is the standard bearer










saving the best one until last. This was going to be a gamesday 2005 entry lol. Made using a movement tray some plywood and the zombie pirates kit





































there was also a captain with a big sword kicking the poor guy off the plank but i cant find him 

Just thought i would share them with you all lol. 

Sternguard number 3




























He will be based when i get back home on sunday. 

Until next time 

:bye:


----------



## moo

I do like the sternguard models and you've done a grand job of them. It's nice to see your old models too and how much you've progressed since then. Think about the progress in another 5 years  you'll probably have at least one of those demons under your belt too in that time.


----------



## LTP

moo said:


> I do like the sternguard models and you've done a grand job of them. It's nice to see your old models too and how much you've progressed since then. Think about the progress in another 5 years  you'll probably have at least one of those demons under your belt too in that time.


A girl can only hope lol. Cheers for the comment moo. I'm hoping to have the rest of the squad done by the end of the week (if i dont get uber distracted by the titan )


----------



## cruor angelus silicis

Be sure to post plenty of pics and info about the titan build and unboxing of the titan. That would be an amazing thread!!!

Fantastic work by the way


----------



## LTP

cruor angelus silicis said:


> Be sure to post plenty of pics and info about the titan build and unboxing of the titan. That would be an amazing thread!!!
> 
> Fantastic work by the way


 Cheers.

Its a commission so i would have to ask the client if its ok to post the progress. 
If its a yes though i will be posting loads lol


----------



## nocturnalK

Cruor is right it would make a good post and it would be a good way to show off your skills :biggrin:


----------



## Marneus Calgar

I think if I can't be arsed to paint, and have the money, and want more marines, you're the person to come to, to paint my stuff :biggrin:


----------



## LTP

Marneus Calgar said:


> I think if I can't be arsed to paint, and have the money, and want more marines, you're the person to come to, to paint my stuff :biggrin:


Lol cheers dude. Just PM me if you ever feel that way .


----------



## moo

LTP said:


> I'm hoping to have the rest of the squad done by the end of the week (if i dont get uber distracted by the titan )


Use the titan as a treat to painting once you've finished the squad  you'll get them done that way.


----------



## Fireflies

Just read through your intire Tread.
Really like your work.
You got some mad painting skills!!
I'll be using all the advice you gave other and try them on my space marines.
Im going to get started on re-painting them this weekend..


----------



## LTP

moo said:


> Use the titan as a treat to painting once you've finished the squad  you'll get them done that way.


Good idea dude! I might just do that



Fireflies said:


> Just read through your intire Tread.
> Really like your work.
> You got some mad painting skills!!
> I'll be using all the advice you gave other and try them on my space marines.
> Im going to get started on re-painting them this weekend..


Awesome im glad i could help. If you struggle with anything just send me a PM and ill see if i can help  . Make sure you start a project log so we can see your models


----------



## Sniper

Just cruised through this log  awesome painting LTP :-D
Particularly like how you've pulled off the purple and the nmm gold on the termie SS.
Well Done so far

Sniper


----------



## LTP

Hello everyone. I know its been Ages since i have updated but i have had loads of work and the titan to keep me busy. 

I want to start by saying thankyou so much for all the support and *sniffs* 10000 views . keep the comments coming. 

I have managed to complete another member of the sternguard squad and here he is:














































3 down 2 to go











Here is a group shot of what i have done so far. Theres not actually alot but i have been doing my Imperial guard support force etc. 










Again cheers for all the comments guys. 

:bye:

I really cant wait to get back to these guys and have some fun with them.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

LTP, what can a guy say to such intimidating painting skills. I'm looking at getting some Sternguard (in about 3 months, the usual finish-then-buy deal) and yours are certainly closing the deal.

As I said -ages- ago this is a very unique army and that hasn't changed. Looking forward to your next cookie...snack..update...  ...you know what I mean. 

Grish


----------



## BearsofLeon

How come I never saw this thread before?

Your work is stunning. absolutely stunning.


----------



## dark angel

I really like these, LTP. I brought up the problems I saw in the live chat, but they are far and few! Excellent work, plus rep for ya


----------



## Go0se

I love the sternguard and the rhino is excellent. Be nice to see some more updates. Keep up the good work!


----------



## LTP

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> LTP, what can a guy say to such intimidating painting skills. I'm looking at getting some Sternguard (in about 3 months, the usual finish-then-buy deal) and yours are certainly closing the deal.
> 
> As I said -ages- ago this is a very unique army and that hasn't changed. Looking forward to your next cookie...snack..update...  ...you know what I mean.
> 
> Grish


lol. They are really nice models and i would recommend you buying them . Cheers for the comment mate ...and i do know what you mean lol.



BearsofLeon said:


> How come I never saw this thread before?
> 
> Your work is stunning. absolutely stunning.


Thanks dude much appreciated .



dark angel said:


> I really like these, LTP. I brought up the problems I saw in the live chat, but they are far and few! Excellent work, plus rep for ya


Yeah no probs mate and again cheers for the reppage .



Go0se said:


> I love the sternguard and the rhino is excellent. Be nice to see some more updates. Keep up the good work!



Im gonna be getting back onto these guys when i finish the titan. I dont think it take me too long to paint it now so expect updates soon!! lol


----------



## LTP

Hello! I return! 

Ok, so I know it's been a long time since I last updated this thread and I apologise. I have been up to some rather interesting things since I last updated though so for those of you that are interested here is the low-down.

I spent a good few months finishing the Reaver Titan which I'm sure most of you are familiar with. The day after I finished it and sent it off to it's owner I went on a short 4 week deployment on board HMS Ark Royal with the apaches. During this time I managed to write up loads of articles and practice my photography skills (as there was no internet connection boo!) and oh yeah I also did some work too .....

Here are a couple of photos I took whilst aboard:

Lynx










Apache










On my return from ship I found myself back on this wonderful website to discover that I had 4 awards XD. I would like to thank everyone that put my name forward for an award and I will endeavor to help and give the best advice I can whilst providing you all with articles and updates etc to show that I have earnt them. 

In respect to modelling and my threads then. For the armies in this thread I have some pretty big plans. I shall get together a more detailed post with diagrams etc to clearly show you what my plans are but until then a brief overview is that I have loads to paint and I plan on getting it all painted lol. 










Today I figured that it was about time I picked up the paint brush again and decide the next squad I wanted to paint so here is the product of an hour or so of painting so far...



















His tunic and similar colours are the only things to be painted properly so far. I still have some blending to do on those parts but I'm happy so far with how he's looking. I love this squad of models they are awesome sculpts. 

Don't worry I havn't forgotten about the Sternguard squad I was painting, I have mearly misplaced the weapons of the remaining 2 squad members and am still trying to locate them lol.

Well thats all for now. I'll update when I can. 

:bye:

*LTP*


----------



## Winterous

Hooray, she returns!


----------



## LTP

Hello everyone 

I return! With and update!

Here is 1 of 5 Ratling snipers.





































It has been so long since I've done any NMM so I am a little rusty. I may go back over the rifle barrels as I think they are a little messy. 

The res of the squad will be getting painted and posted soon!


----------



## aquatic_foible

As always, your work is excruciatingly wonderful. Excellent skin tone on the Ratling. Good to see you wielding a brush again, even if it makes me despise myself for not being as talented! :grin:

What's next under the brush after the Ratling squad? You hiding a Thunderhawk in those carry cases!? :wink:


----------



## LTP

aquatic_foible said:


> As always, your work is excruciatingly wonderful. Excellent skin tone on the Ratling. Good to see you wielding a brush again, even if it makes me despise myself for not being as talented! :grin:
> 
> What's next under the brush after the Ratling squad? You hiding a Thunderhawk in those carry cases!? :wink:


Thankyou . 

Well I'm not sure yet. I might start painting some tanks and dreadnoughts. 
Unfortunately no, I don't have a thunderhawk hidden in there lol. I wish.


----------



## LTP

Heya everyone. A little update. Managed to get the second member of the ratling squad done today.















































More to follow 

*LTP*


----------



## CLT40k

As always, thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Midge913

Just spent the last hour or so going through this entire thread and I am most impressed, not only by your skills but by your willingness to share techniques and tips with others. I love what you have done with your marines and guard and will be following this thread for further tips, inspiration, and enjoyment!


----------



## LTP

Heya 

Thanks for the comments guys. All feedback is muchly appreciated. 

Here is the next ratling sniper. My favourite part of this model was painting the wall. 























































Thanks for looking!. Should get the next two finished soon .

:bye:


----------



## Kobrakai

Those ratlings are looking super Chloe. I keenly await the finished squad.

Have some rep for your work


----------



## Sgt Pasanius

I can't believe this is the first time i have read this thread, your painting is fantastic.
The Sternguard are amazing and the Ratling Sniper really stands out for me, you have made it seem as though he is pinned behind an ever deminishing piece of cover.
How you manage to fit so much painting around a career in the forces is amazing i can't seem to manage it for shit.


----------



## LTP

Heya everyone. Thanks for the comments guys 



> How you manage to fit so much painting around a career in the forces is amazing i can't seem to manage it for shit.


It can be touch and go. Some weeks I can get loads done and then I'll be sent away for a month somewhere and not touch a brush. I try and get as much as I can done when I'm in camp .

Next update. Ratling 4 of 5.














































I absolutely love the details on these models. They are fantastic. I tried some glazing techniques on the apples so I would like some feedback about how you think they look. One guy left to do now then back to space marines. 

:bye:


----------



## Midge913

I am a big fan of how these guys are turning out. I think the glazing on the apples turned out really well! They look delicious! Keep turning out these fantastic models!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Those ratlings are fantastic models, you did a great job on them. After seeing Dagmire's and now your fantastic job on these models, I might pick some up and try my hand on them.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Excellent work LTP, as usual, it goes without saying really :laugh:

Seeing as you said you were a bit rusty on your NMM after the first Ratling, I can see by the 4th you have *quickly slotted back into the groove*.

Great to see some models getting paint which usually wouldn't due to their non-competitiveness in game (apparently), meaning people don't buy them often.

Looking forward to more marines from you. What's on the cards for them? What's your aim for this army? Just paint whatever tickles you pink (or purple in this case) or do you have a set list of models to do?

Looking forward to more. + rep (if i can)

Grish

*text* = unsure of how savvy this sounds...it seems somewhat unintentionally sexual...:wink:


----------



## LTP

Midge913 said:


> I am a big fan of how these guys are turning out. I think the glazing on the apples turned out really well! They look delicious! Keep turning out these fantastic models!


Heya, thankyou for the comment .



Khorne's Fist said:


> Those ratlings are fantastic models, you did a great job on them. After seeing Dagmire's and now your fantastic job on these models, I might pick some up and try my hand on them.


Thanks . I totally recommend them. They are awesome models, small but full of detail. 



WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Excellent work LTP, as usual, it goes without saying really :laugh:
> 
> Seeing as you said you were a bit rusty on your NMM after the first Ratling, I can see by the 4th you have *quickly slotted back into the groove*.
> 
> Great to see some models getting paint which usually wouldn't due to their non-competitiveness in game (apparently), meaning people don't buy them often.
> 
> Looking forward to more marines from you. What's on the cards for them? What's your aim for this army? Just paint whatever tickles you pink (or purple in this case) or do you have a set list of models to do?
> 
> Looking forward to more. + rep (if i can)
> 
> Grish
> 
> *text* = unsure of how savvy this sounds...it seems somewhat unintentionally sexual...:wink:


Lmao it does indeed . 

Gonna try and get a tac squad painted up and finish the sternguard next. I have a sternguard rhino in the works too .

Thanks for the comment buddy.

Update time !

The ratlings are finally finished. Here is the last guy:







































I completely blacked out his rifle this time a he is more stealthy looking than the rest. I also shaded everything a touch darker to make his cloak the main focal point as that is what would blend him into the terrain.

Here are some group shots:
























































Thats all for now folks . Gonna start on something new soon and I'll tell you all about my plans for this chapter. 

:bye:


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop

wows great ratlings, you might remeber me from a little while ago,
man your soo lucky, i want to work on aircraft carriers but ive got to wait a little while


----------



## Sgt Pasanius

LTP said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> It can be touch and go. Some weeks I can get loads done and then I'll be sent away for a month somewhere and not touch a brush. I try and get as much as I can done when I'm in camp .


I have not long got married so i have had the moving out of the block and other real life getting in the way stuff.

That aside your painting is amazing, the apples look particularly good. And the squad as a whole is just amazing.
Cannot wait for more.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius

jimmyhoppityhop said:


> wows great ratlings, you might remeber me from a little while ago,
> man your soo lucky, i want to work on aircraft carriers but ive got to wait a little while


A while is an understatement, i can see the ten years becoming fifteen, i have seen defence procurement in action, old ladies could knit a life size carrier before the goverment get round to buying one.
Also are you crazy? i've been on one and that only for a week it sucks!


----------



## xenobiotic

Those apples look like they'd make an awesome pie, which I bet those nicely painted Ratlings would love.

I'm particularly impressed by the cloths and lenses, nice blending on those. The muted tones look good together with the few selected contrasting colours. All these lovely miniatures are wicked to behold as a completed unit.

It will be nice to see what you're planning to do next...


----------



## Jae Namkyoung

The army looks great. =]


----------



## moo

Well they're a nice collective squad but i think some of the paint on the skin seems a tad rough and not as neat as it could be, some of your IG command squad have much neater skin. Saying that it's a fairly minor point they still look good. I think for me because their clothes and skin are fairly similar they look a little unfocused. Perhaps highlighting the skin a little more may help bring out some extra little "umph" in the models 

When you say glazing, do you mean the painting term or the shiny glossy term?  because they definately look shiny lol. But the photos aren't focused enough to give you a good answer for the first term.


----------



## LTP

Hey everyone. Its been AGES since I last posted on this thread. Ever since painting the Reaver titan I have been uber busy and I think it burnt me out from a creative point of view. Real life has been distracting but I have made myslef pick up the paintbrush and now I have the painting bug again lol. 

I was away for my 21st birthday on my promotion course so to treat myself I bought a LR achilles. I really like this set. Here are some WIP pics so far. 

More to follow.



















Foundation applied and washed.




























I am going to be working on this for the week. Most of the FW parts are going to be the tan colour that I painted my IG in. The rest will be Lighting Hawks Black/purple. I plan to do some funky freehand but I shall see how it goes. 

:bye:


----------



## Midge913

Glad to see you back behind the brush LTP and with such a sexy kit at that. Look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## HorusReborn

oh god I want one of these bad guys.. oh god.... can't wait to see this bad ass biatch painted up!!


----------



## Djinn24

I want one too. This reminds me I have several Landraiders in needs of repair. Glad to see you back behind the brush, I had been wondering what had happened. Being military i know how things like to pop up.


----------



## Master of Sanctity

Those Ratlings are just awesome, great job on the cloak and the poses are superb!


----------



## LTP

Midge913 said:


> Glad to see you back behind the brush LTP and with such a sexy kit at that. Look forward to seeing the finished product.


Cheers dude. It is rather sexy. As soon as I saw it I was like "want one!!" lol.



djinn24 said:


> I want one too. This reminds me I have several Landraiders in needs of repair. Glad to see you back behind the brush, I had been wondering what had happened. Being military i know how things like to pop up.


Yeah work has been stupidly busy. I spent the first 6 weeks of the year away. It good to finally get some time back in barracks so I can chill. 




Master of Sanctity said:


> Those Ratlings are just awesome, great job on the cloak and the poses are superb!


Thankyou very much. I love the ratling models. Not many people tend to use them but as I don't play I thought I would get them just to display. 

Update tonight!


----------



## Zero Effect

LTP said:


> I was away for my 21st birthday on my promotion course so to treat myself I bought a LR achilles.


Belated Happy Birthday and congrats on the promotion. Can I ask what rank too?

Will be following this thread after having read all the Titan thread the other night, very impressive work and also in the time that you did it in.

Regards, 

ZE


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Zero Effect said:


> Can I ask what rank too?


My money is on Field Marshal.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

How much does the lr achilles cost?


----------



## Zero Effect

Marneus Calgar said:


> How much does the lr achilles cost?


£62 on the FW website.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...-Tanks/LAND-RAIDER-ACHILLES-COMPLETE-KIT.html


----------



## LTP

Zero Effect said:


> Belated Happy Birthday and congrats on the promotion. Can I ask what rank too?
> 
> Will be following this thread after having read all the Titan thread the other night, very impressive work and also in the time that you did it in.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ZE


Thankyou. I shall soon be a full corporal . Yeah I worked my lil butt off to finish that titan quick lol. Felt like it took forever though.  Thanks for the rep!



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> My money is on Field Marshal.


 Lmao...no that rank is abolished unless there is an all out war like WW2 again. The money would be awesome though .

Well update time as promised. 
Not done much tonight..Went to the gym and tired myself out so I found myself getting all sleepy whilst painting.. haha. 

90% done 










Here is a mock up of the general look.










Obviously that is no way near done yet lol. Gonna airbrush on the purple and see what funky tones I come out with. 

Thanks for the comments and rep guys! much appreciated 

:bye:


----------



## philsminions

Love the thread. You've got some talent, girl! As a fellow soldier, congrats on the promo, and thank you for what you do. I have enjoyed reading through the last year and a half of postings as well as your web page. That Reaver is absolutely sick! Very nice. I look forward to seeing more and more of your stuff. Keep it up, and stay safe.


----------



## Djinn24

Looking good LTP.


----------



## turel2

Excellent work LTP.

Congrats on your promotion also, Sergeant next


----------



## LTP

Hello everyone. Well even though I'm back in barracks now it's still stupidly busy so, sorry for the lack of updates. I have made some progress on the LR. Still WIP.




























Gonna get the Tan colours finished and then start on the purple. Thanks for the comments so far. They are much appreciated. 



:bye:


----------



## Boc

Oy how the hell did I miss this!

Awesome work as always, LTP, and very belated happy birthday 

/egostrokecomplete

You know you rock, who am I kidding.


----------



## LTP

Boc said:


> Oy how the hell did I miss this!
> 
> Awesome work as always, LTP, and very belated happy birthday
> 
> /egostrokecomplete
> 
> You know you rock, who am I kidding.



Lol cheers buddy. 

Ok....so yeah I suck at updating recently. God damn work takes up too much time . 

I have done quite a bit this weekend on the Achilles. 

Been trying out some new techniques in regards to NMM and the different colours I can throw in as mid tones. 

So here is what I have done so far:





































Still Wip at the moment. Just trying to think of what freehand I can add to the model to really make it stand out. This is going to be the lead LR in my 1st Company so it needs to look cool. 

Hopefully I'll have moar soon.

:bye:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

This is looking really cool.
How about doing the beige in a sorta cream marble effect like this. http://www.naturallybespoke.com/filedepository/productimages/materials/Marble/crema_marfil.jpg
Or even doing the black like marble 
http://www.sunnybeachinterior.co.uk/images/Kitchens/Work Surfaces/Black Marble 1944PE.jpg


----------



## zxyogi

Love your work,very good indeed....EYES FRONT!!! 
:so_happy:


----------



## LTP

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> This is looking really cool.
> How about doing the beige in a sorta cream marble effect like this. http://www.naturallybespoke.com/filedepository/productimages/materials/Marble/crema_marfil.jpg
> Or even doing the black like marble
> http://www.sunnybeachinterior.co.uk/images/Kitchens/Work Surfaces/Black Marble 1944PE.jpg


That looks cool. Thanks for the links dude. I might do some test pieces and see if it fits. 



zxyogi said:


> Love your work,very good indeed....EYES FRONT!!!
> :so_happy:


Thankyou very much 

Well update number 2 today :O

I stuck it together! lol




























Enjoy!

:bye:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

oooooohhhhhh shiny Can i have the precious? 

Looking good thus far LTP look forward to what freehand you do in this. Keep up the sexcellent work! :good:

Grish


----------



## Baron Spikey

Just in case you hadn't noticed I thought I'd best point out that half the Land Raider appears to be black. No don't thank me, helping is reward enough :biggrin:


----------



## Midge913

That is definitely shaping up to be one sexy piece of kit LTP. Can't wait to see the final result. < Midge resists urge to impulse buy kit from FW:nono:>


----------



## Winterous

Baron Spikey said:


> Just in case you hadn't noticed I thought I'd best point out that half the Land Raider appears to be black. No don't thank me, helping is reward enough :biggrin:


I don't understand this, it's intentional; why point it out?


----------



## Vaz

Winterous said:


> I don't understand this, it's intentional; why point it out?


British Humour 

And hell yes. Amazing tank, amazing rules. And now an amazing painter to do it the justice it deserves.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Winterous said:


> I don't understand this, it's intentional; why point it out?


I'm assuming it's because i suggested to do the black in a marble effect. But i wasn't sure that i hadn't missed something somewhere so i stayed quiet. 
I'm wondering if for extra points Baron Spikey could tell us what colour the other half of the tank is.....no one help him...learning colours is very important to a lad.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Great to see you back LTP.

As always superb paint. I prefer the Achilles in your scheme to the Minotaurs bronze, makes the mini look better.


----------



## LTP

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> oooh nice. Love the deep tone of the purple. Nice freehand as well. Still can't believe that your using NMM, it's looking spot on. Look forward to seeing more soon!


 Cheers bud. Neither can I lol. I thought it would be really hard to get back into since I've been away so long but I've found it partically easy so far . 



Fallen said:


> and the awesomeness continues...but i wanna know when your gonna do another titan?


lol When I have time to have a life then I shall paint another titan . You might see a thunderhawk on my return from afghan next year lol might treat myself. 



Midge913 said:


> Looks great LTP!!! If I ever get around to doing my Crimson Fists army I will be including one of those in the list. Can't wait to see what kind of freehands you get up to.


Cheers mate. It's a really nice kit and well worth having. 



Boc said:


> 'tis adequate, you have pleased your lord
> 
> Glad you're back!


Lol thank god I was starting to think the two hot strippers I sent you wern't enough.....  LP's back too  



Viscount Vash said:


> Great to see you back LTP.
> 
> As always superb paint. I prefer the Achilles in your scheme to the Minotaurs bronze, makes the mini look better.


Hey dude thanks for the comment. 

Update!!

Sooo I have been working on the black side of the achilles today. 

Finished most of the highlighting and added some more freehand. 




























Moar tomorrow!!  

:bye:


----------



## LTP

No love? ... lol ah well.. 

Here.... right now... is an update. 

In between playing on my new laptop and having a life I have managed to complete the purple side of the LR. 

I have added some freehandness. 

"PICTURES NAOW!" is what I hear... fine I'll be quiet  

Here you go...




























It's supposed to be a hawk.. but a very flowy kinda freehand hence why i worked on the purple around it too. I'm pretty happy with it. Only problem now is I've got to think of what to put on the other side lol. 

That took me about 4 hours. 

Cheers! 

LTP

:bye:

P.s. Over 20000 views woo!


----------



## Viscount Vash

Very nice free hand on the hawk LTP,

can you feel thee love yet? :biggrin:

It's always great to see your freehand work and you carry it off well without cluttering the mini which is a common error with such things.


The only thing I would suggest is giving it an eye, I know you are after a flowing form but it seems to be lacking without the eye on the hawk.

Maybe a big ol strike of fork lightning on the other side?


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Heh Vash your love comment reminded me of this XD






LTP - That is some nice freehand right there, the hawk is nice and...flowy? Interesting what you do on the other side. You could mirror whats on the purple side. A small hawk in the opposite spot to the current lightning, and a big lightning opposite the current hawk... or something like that. Keep it up!


----------



## Midge913

I am with the others, the Hawk looks great and I love the flowing purple designs that compliment it so nicely. I look forward to seeing what you do on the other side!


----------



## Chaosftw

Love the free hand LTP! quite jealous.


----------



## Djinn24

Looking great LTP, glad to see you back and splashing paint around.


----------



## DocB

awesome job


----------



## Minizke1

Holy sweet mother of Ordnance Barrage.....that's a gorgeous tank.


----------



## LTP

Hey you guys cheers for the comments! 

I am back! and I shall be painting loads more. I now have my own display shelves in my new room  so I have space for my models which is awesome. 



















Ok so painting... I finished (finally) my Lightning Hawks Achilles Land Raider. It was awesome getting back into painting again. I havnt done any for about 2 months so Im rather happy with my skills lol.


----------



## Warpath

This is a great thread you have running here and full of so many great ideas and fantastic models :biggrin: 

The Raider is looking great, the purple and bone look great together and the hawk is cool. Not something i could pull off! I'm just thinking the lighting needs a little more fuzz if that makes sense? Maybe google some lightning picture, it always has a glow around it. Just some food for thought really 

The cabinet looks sweet, i really do want to get one myself instead of painted models sitting in a case.


----------



## Firefighter X

Great, clean models as always LTP. Incredible freehands.

It's good to have you back.

Cheers,

FFX


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Good to see you back safe and sound LTP. I have been hit or miss on the forums and looked around for some of you threads a few weeks back and noticed you had gone missing. Deployments suck!

Nice work on the the new LR. Must have one now. I don't even play anymore, but your paint job makes a nice kit look like a must have kit. Dang.


----------



## Midge913

Nice work LTP! Love the achillies!!


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon

Welcome back LTP! The Achilles looks phenomenal! I definitely missed seeing your updates on here.


----------



## notsoevil

Wow, that Achilles is sooooo great!


----------



## LTP

Warpath said:


> This is a great thread you have running here and full of so many great ideas and fantastic models :biggrin:
> 
> The Raider is looking great, the purple and bone look great together and the hawk is cool. Not something i could pull off! I'm just thinking the lighting needs a little more fuzz if that makes sense? Maybe google some lightning picture, it always has a glow around it. Just some food for thought really
> 
> The cabinet looks sweet, i really do want to get one myself instead of painted models sitting in a case.


Thankyou very much dude  I agree with you on the lightning. I may return to it at a later stage and add some more. Yeah i didn't want my models sitting in a box after spending so long on them. 



Firefighter X said:


> Great, clean models as always LTP. Incredible freehands.
> 
> It's good to have you back.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> FFX


Thanks dude. Its great to be back and picking up the paintbrush again. Just got to get my touch back and get used to painting again. 



KjellThorngaard said:


> Good to see you back safe and sound LTP. I have been hit or miss on the forums and looked around for some of you threads a few weeks back and noticed you had gone missing. Deployments suck!
> 
> Nice work on the the new LR. Must have one now. I don't even play anymore, but your paint job makes a nice kit look like a must have kit. Dang.


Thankyou ! Yes they do lol. It is a really nice kit and I had to do hardly any work on it in regards to flash and warping. 



Midge913 said:


> Nice work LTP! Love the achillies!!


Cheers buddy 



InquisitorTidusSolomon said:


> Welcome back LTP! The Achilles looks phenomenal! I definitely missed seeing your updates on here.


Thankyou ! You will be seeing a lot more hopefully so Don't you worry lol 



notsoevil said:


> Wow, that Achilles is sooooo great!


Thankyou very much  


Update again... Didn't know what to start next and then, whilst sorting out my models I came across these guys and just couldn't resist...










SO 1 devastator squad coming up  

:bye:

LTP


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Welcome back LTP! Very nice shelve/cabinet you got there. I realy like your free hand work and think the purple and black armour looks great! Not much else to say accpet that you have a very nice looking army thus far and I look forward to seeing your devastator squad finished.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## LTP

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Welcome back LTP! Very nice shelve/cabinet you got there. I realy like your free hand work and think the purple and black armour looks great! Not much else to say accpet that you have a very nice looking army thus far and I look forward to seeing your devastator squad finished.
> 
> Regards,
> DoE


Cheers buddy . Thanks for the kind comment and I shall be painting more over the holidays. 

And thanks for all of you who gave me some rep  

UPDATE!!

I have finished the devastator Sgt. 














































I left his other shoulder pad clear for now as I don't know what I'm going to put on there but apart from that, one down, 4 to go! 

:bye:

LTP


----------



## Red Corsairs

Great work on the quartering and skin tones. Nice work on the freehand for the Achilles Land Raider further up as well.


----------



## Midge913

Looking great LTP! I love the tonal quality of the purple as always and the face is exceptionally done.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

LTP is back!!! Awesome to see the Achilles finally finished, looks great. and nice to see some infantry getting done. The Sgt is very nice, with the others looking promising. Nice to see you have found your niche again after your 'hiatus'. Looking forward to more soon.


----------



## LTP

Red Corsairs said:


> Great work on the quartering and skin tones. Nice work on the freehand for the Achilles Land Raider further up as well.


Hey dude cheers for the comment  Glad you like them !



Midge913 said:


> Looking great LTP! I love the tonal quality of the purple as always and the face is exceptionally done.


Cheers buddy. The face took me age but I wanted to get it perfect 



WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> LTP is back!!! Awesome to see the Achilles finally finished, looks great. and nice to see some infantry getting done. The Sgt is very nice, with the others looking promising. Nice to see you have found your niche again after your 'hiatus'. Looking forward to more soon.


Hey mate  Nice to hear from you  Thankyou very much for the comment buddy . I have more t show now!  

Spent most of the last 2 days putting together, basing and undercoating a squad of tactical marine so I now have 10 more guys to do haha. I have also finished the second devastator . 

HEre he is (Minus shoulder pad art and a few touch ups)




























 3 more devastators to go and 10 tactical marines. Probably not gonna be painting till boxing day now. Have a lovely xmas everyone! 

:bye: 

LTP


----------



## docgeo

Your free hand on the LR and the shoulder pads is amazing and makes me jealous. I really enjoy the clean style you have painting the two colors with perfect precision down the mid-line.


Merry Christmas,
Doc


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon

The Devastators look fantastic, LTP! Stellar work. 

Happy Christmas!


----------



## Djinn24

You ande I really need to have a sit down about your purples. I can never get mine to pop like that. Great stuff, and glad you made it back from deployment with your ass intact and painting skill still a going!


----------



## turel2

Hi LTP,

Your Space Marines look so cleanly painted. It makes me want to paint some of my Blood Angels.

Keep up the great work.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Boc

As always, LTP, incredible work and I am incredibly jealous of your talent!


----------



## LTP

docgeo said:


> Your free hand on the LR and the shoulder pads is amazing and makes me jealous. I really enjoy the clean style you have painting the two colors with perfect precision down the mid-line.
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas,
> Doc



Cheers dude! 



InquisitorTidusSolomon said:


> The Devastators look fantastic, LTP! Stellar work.
> 
> Happy Christmas!





djinn24 said:


> You ande I really need to have a sit down about your purples. I can never get mine to pop like that. Great stuff, and glad you made it back from deployment with your ass intact and painting skill still a going!


Lol send me a pm and I can share my purple recipe if you wish. Or i could post a small tutorial. 



turel2 said:


> Hi LTP,
> 
> Your Space Marines look so cleanly painted. It makes me want to paint some of my Blood Angels.
> 
> Keep up the great work.
> 
> Merry Christmas


Thanks! 



Boc said:


> As always, LTP, incredible work and I am incredibly jealous of your talent!



Lol cheers Boc. . 

Hello everyone. Its been ages since i updated this thread but I have been painting my marvel and star wars models. 

I have finally gotten my Dev's finished. Here you go...




























Whats next? ..I dunno. Might try and get my 2 remaining stern guard finished so Ill have another squad done then i might go back to the Marvel models again . 

Enjoy!


----------



## Midge913

Devs look brilliant LTP!!!! As always the mix of ivory and purple is just stunning!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Smashing Devs LTP, I agree with Midge, the purple/ivory combo is awesome. Should be good to see those other Sternguard painted up, and whatever else follows after. Good work again, keep it up!


----------



## Lethiathan

After looking through my blog i've already decided if i wanted something painted well, I'll send you a commision.

Love the work!!!


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Really nice work LTP. So colorful, yet so gritty and 40K at the same time. I keep forgetting what a unique and interesting scheme you have for this chapter.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Great looking models LTP, your highlighting is very crisp and effective, well done!

The natural lightning def makes your models and the work you have done stand out more! 

I'd say go ahead and knock out those stern guard first, you might be happier in the long run...maybe =)

Regards,
DoE


----------



## docgeo

LTP said:


> Whats next? ..I dunno. Might try and get my 2 remaining stern guard finished so Ill have another squad done then i might go back to the Marvel models again .
> 
> Enjoy!


While I truly love your Marvel figures I get inspiration from your 40K!!

Question....Is that the way you usually configure your Dev squads in play?

Doc


----------



## LTP

docgeo said:


> While I truly love your Marvel figures I get inspiration from your 40K!!
> 
> Question....Is that the way you usually configure your Dev squads in play?
> 
> Doc


I don't play lol. I just paint. I don't have enough time to do both along with my other hobbies so i just tend to stick whatever weapons a want on lol 

Cheers for the comments everyone


----------



## Kobrakai

Chloe,

It's great to see that you're able to keep going with your marines. The devastators look superb.

I'm really looking forward to more!


----------



## Fallen

LTP said:


> I don't have enough time to do both along with my other hobbies so i ...







...:grin::biggrin::laugh:

----

awesome looking stuffs Chloe, as always.

out of curiosity have you painted up any LotD? i would love to see how you went about painting them.

also on the Marvel front, what are the choices? doing all the characters in the upcoming Avengers movie(s?) would be cool to see...or villains...some villains would be cool opcorn:.


----------



## jlaughter001

Sad to see the end of this thread...I've been working on it for about 3 days. Love your models, especially the Rhino and the Achilles, but someone commented on the lightning on the black side needing a little more pop. From someone who can't even highlight, though, you can take that with as much weight as you want to. Loved this thread, awesome painting and modelling!


----------



## LTP

Kobrakai said:


> Chloe,
> 
> It's great to see that you're able to keep going with your marines. The devastators look superb.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to more!


Cheers Joe. Hopefully Ill be adding more soon 



Fallen said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2H5uWRjFsGc
> 
> ...:grin::biggrin::laugh:
> 
> ----
> 
> awesome looking stuffs Chloe, as always.
> 
> out of curiosity have you painted up any LotD? i would love to see how you went about painting them.
> 
> also on the Marvel front, what are the choices? doing all the characters in the upcoming Avengers movie(s?) would be cool to see...or villains...some villains would be cool opcorn:.


haha. No not yet. Ive been painting up my Knight models stuff. I am going to start them soon I reckon . You can see the list on my Knight Models thread 



jlaughter001 said:


> Sad to see the end of this thread...I've been working on it for about 3 days. Love your models, especially the Rhino and the Achilles, but someone commented on the lightning on the black side needing a little more pop. From someone who can't even highlight, though, you can take that with as much weight as you want to. Loved this thread, awesome painting and modelling!


 Thanks dude. I love it when people look at the whole thing cause I don't think you can get the progression of someones painting unless you start from the beginning. 

Just been working on my website and I have added loads of new stuff. 

For those of you who want to know roughly how I paint my marines check out this tutorial I knocked up

Painting Lightning Hawks 

If anyone would like to know how I paint anything else just let me know


----------



## Lethiathan

Damn it LTP I need that name! Or at least i chapter with a name orientated around lightning :S


----------



## LTP

Lethiathan said:


> Damn it LTP I need that name! Or at least i chapter with a name orientated around lightning :S


Lol claimed it about 4 years ago haha  sorry dude


----------



## Lethiathan

Current ideals aren't exactly my best idea, But I still love your marines, Purple and Black, Nice!


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat

Absolutely stunning! I went through the whole thread in one go, and I must say yo have improved so much. Fantastic work, and I look forwards to seeing more from you  Keep up the good work 

Have some rep


----------



## LTP

Chris Guard of Mardat said:


> Absolutely stunning! I went through the whole thread in one go, and I must say yo have improved so much. Fantastic work, and I look forwards to seeing more from you  Keep up the good work
> 
> Have some rep


Thanks for the comment  and for reading the thread. Glad you liked it !



Lethiathan said:


> Current ideals aren't exactly my best idea, But I still love your marines, Purple and Black, Nice!


Lol cheers buddy. 

Just wanted to let you all see what I have done so far. Here Is the collected force of the lighting hawks and support company.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Looks awesome LTP love the army shot! I like how the naturally the Guard units mix with the Hawks.


----------



## Midge913

Beautiful army shot LTP!!! That Achilles is just awesome


----------



## Tossidin

That looks awesome! I didn't even recognise the guard models, thought they were scouts


----------



## TheReverend

Hey, 

not checked up on yopur plog for a while but glad I found it again. Things look great as usual and the addition of the guard is a great idea!

Rev


----------



## LTP

Well Hello everyone. Been a while. I am back from a long leave and now the horrible afghan dust has gone I have started painting again. I haven't picked up a paintbrush for a few months and I can honestly say that I missed it. 

I have been spending the last couple of days sorting out all my belongings (big job) and going through my models. I am now not allowed to buy anymore until mine are painted haha. 

I have acquired another display case so now I have plenty of room to show my models off  

I found an old captain I started and decided to get him finished which I did today. I also continued on with my new Land Speeder Storm. 

Not too happy with his face but it is an old model and there is already lots of paint on it. 





































Still Very WIP




























More to come. Hopefully I can get the LS finished soon and then start getting the half finished models I have done  

LTP

:bye:


----------



## gearhart

Absolutly stunning fantastic job


----------



## Midge913

Captain is looking great! Nice to see you made it home safe and sound. Looking forward to seeing more stuff!


----------



## Boc

Hells. Yes. Excellent work as always, LTP!

I would say have some rep... but have a rep instead


----------



## Zero Effect

Great to have you back safe and sound.

Lovely work as usual. Love the captain!


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Welcome back LTP! +1000 to the "welcome back safe and sound" wishes. Always good to have service members home safe.


----------



## LTP

Thankyou for the comments and the rep guys .

Here are some more photos of the progress today:




























Nearly fully assembled. Painted more today and added some highlights. Gonna try and get this badboy finished tomorrow and then build the scouts to go in it. 

Ciao for now. 

(oh and I finally made it to 1000 posts. Only took me 3 years haha)

:bye:


----------



## Midge913

I really like how your colors work on the Storm. Gonna be a great addition to the army.


----------



## Boc

Looking very good, the highlights are subtly and well executed.

The aquila on the front though seems a bit flat, do you still have more touching up to do on it?

*cracks whip* back to work!


----------



## LTP

Midge913 said:


> I really like how your colors work on the Storm. Gonna be a great addition to the army.


Thanks Midge. I hope so  I have a Stomraven to paint too haha gonna have lots of vehicles and flying things soon. 



Boc said:


> Looking very good, the highlights are subtly and well executed.
> 
> The aquila on the front though seems a bit flat, do you still have more touching up to do on it?
> 
> *cracks whip* back to work!


Cheers Boc. I haven't finished it yet just prepped it by painting it snakebite leather. Still got quite a bit to paint on it including some funky freehand .


----------



## Fallen

*drools* best painted 1000 points...prolly ever

i really need to subscribe to this thread...

now back to drooling


----------



## Djinn24

The Aquilla was the only thing I saw that jumped out at me. Very nice.


----------



## LTP

Heya everyone. Sorry for the delay. Thankyou for all the kind comments. I promise I will actually post something soon. Been mega busy lately with xmas coming up and all. 

I have managed to update my website and move it onto a new provider. 

Check it out and let me know what you all think.

www.Ltppainting.com

Hopefully you will like. Landspeeder should be finished soon! 

ciao. 

LTP


----------



## LTP

Good afternoon everyone. Finally time for an update. I haven't done much painting recently, between christmas, work and uni stuff its been busy. Here is the landspeeder storm so far. Hoping to get it finished soon then Ill be moving onto my ogres .

Apologies for the photos i took them on my iphone.



















Still got some bits to touch up on the actual landspeeder but im happy with how it looks so far. All freehand will be added at the end  The base will be the same as my other LH's models just got to wait for the PVA to dry lol. 

Ciao.. :bye:


----------



## Lemmy1916

very nice work. love the detail of the scout putting in a new magazine. Keep on!


----------



## Zero Effect

The land speeder is coming along well. Great detail as ever. 

Zero Effect


----------



## The Wraithlord

You know, I would never have considered that colour scheme myself, just wouldn't have been able to figure out how to make the colours look good together. But damn have you ever knocked that out. That is definitely a paint job to be proud of, bravo.


----------



## LTP

Thankyou very much for the kind comments guys  they are much appreciated.

HEre is the landspeeder with 5 scouts and some more detailing. Managed to get quite a bit done last night. One more scout left to paint and the heavy weapon both of which i forgot to bring with me so that will have to wait until next week. 





































Now I have a choice of ogres or finish of my fellowship of the ring.... decisions. 

:bye:


----------



## Tawa

Looking good! :drinks:

The armour on the speeder looks both clean, yet dirty at the same time to me. Not sure if that was deliberate, but it looks great


----------



## Boc

That is epic! The shine effect you painted onto the base of the speeder is great, badass model. Hurry up and finish it so we can see some more shinies


----------



## LTP

Tawa said:


> Looking good! :drinks:
> 
> The armour on the speeder looks both clean, yet dirty at the same time to me. Not sure if that was deliberate, but it looks great


Thankyou. Thats what I was going for. Not so much a 'weathering' effect but a worn effect lol.



Boc said:


> That is epic! The shine effect you painted onto the base of the speeder is great, badass model. Hurry up and finish it so we can see some more shinies


Thankyou Boc  You have your wish...





































I managed to find the weapon and last scout so it is finished. I also found 2 sternguard and a squad of sniper scouts so they will also be added to my chapter soon


----------



## Boc

Excellent, excellent work. The poses are very aggressive, they all look like they're just waiting to jump off the thing to attack. As always, your lines are incredibly precise and crisp... curse your skills! Curse them!


----------



## LTP

Hello everyone! I have recently moved house and its taken a while to set everything up hence the drop in my posting. 

Here are a couple of photos of my new set up...



















Here is my new photo booth. 



















Here are some of the results from using it....



















Now everything has been sorted and set up I am planning on painting a Cadian Command HQ squad from forge world and then getting some scout bikes painted.

Should be getting my new badger airbrush soon so I can tackle the Stormraven gunship too 

Look forward to an update soon!

Ciao for now. :bye:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Nice to see things all clean for now LTP. Very nice setup. Like the photo booth results and look forward to seeing your next stuff. Hope all is well :victory:


----------



## Tawa

Nice display set up L :so_happy:

I hope for something similar at some point


----------



## neferhet

Amazing work on that speeder! +rep!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Lovely stuff! Nice cabinets and layout! wish I had that much space!

High five for the lara croft figure I have one too


----------



## Jacobite

Awesome work as always. Such an even bone color you have managed there.


----------



## LTP

Hello everyone. It's been a while but I promise I have still been painting these guys. 

Here is what I have been up too lately 









I have spent the last couple of months gettting my new house sorted and organising what I have left to paint etc. As it stands I have a lot lol. So expect more on here soon  

thanks for the support!


----------



## Jacobite

Welcome back LTP, those IG look stunning, I wouldn't have thought the color scheme would work but it really does. Any chance of a side on look at the sword?


----------



## Tawa

L! :drinks:

Some grand work there!


----------



## zxyogi

Often look at your work and have just re read the whole thread. Your work has progressed fantastically! 
Well done look forward to seeing more!


----------



## LTP

Hello everyone.

It has been a long while since I have updated this thread. A mixture of real life and been incredibly busy has prevented me from painting as much as I would like too. However, it has also given me an opportunity to reflect on what it is a want to achieve.

I recently moved house and had a huge clear out. I used this time to structure the lightning hawks. I did this by seeing which models I physically have and placing them into different companies. I have ended up with 5 separate companies and a guard support force to paint and build.

I will cover each of the companies as I paint them. My friend is kindly writing some fluff for me so each squad/charactor will have their own back story. 

*Firstly we have 1st Company: Veterans. *

Bold Items have already been painted.

Consisting of:

*1 Command Squad - Damocles Rhino Support Tank (painted bar one vet)
1 Chaplain*

Vanguard Vet squad (5)
*Sternguard Vet Squad (5)*
Venerable Dreadnought

Terminator Squad (5)
*Assault Terminator Squad (5) - Achilles Land Raider Support Tank*

2 Veteran tactical Squads (20)

I am still deciding wether or not to paint up some rhinos for the tactical squads. 

So thats the first set of models I will be working through, I currently have 2 squads of tactical marines sitting on my desk waiting to be painted. See some of the photos below for the chaplain I finished earlier today.


----------



## Tawa

Glad to have you back L! :drinks:


Loving that Chaplain, and I'm looking forward to seeing your push the Hawks forwards :good:


----------



## LTP

Tawa said:


> Glad to have you back L! :drinks:
> 
> 
> Loving that Chaplain, and I'm looking forward to seeing your push the Hawks forwards :good:


Cheers dude 

I am currently painting two tactical squads of Space Marines and thought I would share my painting process with you all. I stick to a pretty standard process when painting all my models which I have found to be very efficient.

I use this method when I am painting single miniatures, large models and multiple models as I find it saves me a lot of time.

I started with two squads of tactical marines that I had part assembled and completely cleaned up ready to paint. I then primed them black. I prime all my models in black, some people prefer white but personally I feel that it adds more shadow and depth later on. (plus it helps that my colour scheme is half black)

I then figure out what my "base" or foundation colours are for my models. for the lighting hawks they are as follows:

Purple foundation paint - armour
Black - armour
Khemri brown / new paint equivalent -shoulder pads, helmets, weapon casings, seals, cloth.
Snakebite leather - shoulder trims, sgt and character backpacks, chest pieces, some weapon parts.
Flesh paint - skin tones
Adeptus Battlegrey - any metallic surface. (I use the Non Metallic Metal Technique)





When I get home at the weekend I will be adding the washes to the models and then move onto the detailing stage.


----------



## The Son of Horus

The chaplain looks great! Are you going to add text to the purity seals, or just leave 'em as is?


----------



## torealis

Incredible work on that chaplain! Wow. I'll have to go back and check this thread out.


----------



## Tawa

torealis said:


> I'll have to go back and check this thread out.


Recommended! :good:


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Fantastic work LTP. I wish I had half the skill you have with a brush.


----------



## Varakir

Nice to see you back again. Good work on the chaplain, that's a great model :victory:


----------



## LTP

The Son of Horus said:


> The chaplain looks great! Are you going to add text to the purity seals, or just leave 'em as is?


Cheers H!  I will be adding some text and doing a few more highlights 



torealis said:


> Incredible work on that chaplain! Wow. I'll have to go back and check this thread out.


Thank you  It's a big read but I am sure you will like the thread (not that I'm biased) 



KjellThorngaard said:


> Fantastic work LTP. I wish I had half the skill you have with a brush.


Thank you dude  Practice is the key. 



Varakir said:


> Nice to see you back again. Good work on the chaplain, that's a great model :victory:


Cheers V 

Unfortunately I cannot paint anything until the weekend so I have been figuring out exactly what I want to do with the Hawks in my spare time after work to keep me entertained. 

p.s this isn't an army list its just a general overview of the first company and the physical models that will make them up.

*1st Company Lightning Hawks: Veterans*

*HQ*

Captain Cassius Nightingale - Command
Chaplain Francis Invictus - Command

Command Squad:
-Apothecary Kratos
-Veteran Sgt Aelius - Company Standard Bearer
-Veteran Sgt Pretus - Bodyguard
-Technical Sgt Rainer - Tech Mechanicum advisor

Dedicated Transport - Damocles Command Rhino

*Elites*

Vanguard Veteran Squad 
- Veteran Sgt Drusus
- 4 Veteran Vanguard Troops

Sternguard Veteran Squad
-Veteran Sgt Diego
-4 Veteran Sternguard Troops

-Dedicated Transport: Razorback

Terminator Squad
- Sgt Fidel
- 4 terminators

-Dedicated Transport: Land Raider Helios (with terminator doors and extra armour  )

Assault Terminator Squad
- Sgt Paulo
- 4 Terminators

- Dedicated Transport: Land Raider Achilles

Venerable Dreadnought (my friend has the name so I will enter it when he's painted)


*Troops*

Veteran Tactical Squad 1
- Sgt Felix
- 9 Veteran Tactical Troops

-Dedicated Transport: Rhino (all dolled up extra armour etc.)

Veteran Tactical Squad 2
- Sgt Darien
- 9 Veteran Tactical Troops

- Dedicated Transport: Rhino (as above)

So that is what the first company will look like. All the models will be painted in veteran colours i.e. all troops will have white helmets and will look a little bit cooler than the battle company etc. I am hoping to design a display board for these guys too when I have some time off in the summer. 

I will post more about the other ideas I have for the other companies later on. More new shiny models come out and then I want to buy more lol. 

I am going to aim to get this company painted first and then move onto the next one or I will never complete it haha. 

Ciao for now 

:bye:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Hey LTP, it's great to see you back on the boards. Excellent work on the Chaplain, and on how the Tacticals are shaping up. Looking forward to again watching the Lightning Hawks grow. Keep up the great work!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Love seeing your work. not sure how I missed any of it before. I will in all likely hood be stealing some ideas from you  (possibly begging for an airbrush tutorial after seeing your work on the Reaver)


----------



## Firewolf

>> I missed this thread somehow, but now I've seen it....wow, yer shit is amazing. Very clean and the colour scheme for yer marines is notch. Have also looked at yer website. Told my wee boy that a girl painted the transformer, his face was a picture as he asked me "what kinda girl likes Transformers?". But he only 6!! :shok:


----------



## LTP

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Hey LTP, it's great to see you back on the boards. Excellent work on the Chaplain, and on how the Tacticals are shaping up. Looking forward to again watching the Lightning Hawks grow. Keep up the great work!


Cheers dude ! 



SwedeMarine said:


> Love seeing your work. not sure how I missed any of it before. I will in all likely hood be stealing some ideas from you  (possibly begging for an airbrush tutorial after seeing your work on the Reaver)


Its been a while since I have posted. Lol that thing was epic. I will be getting out the airbrush for my tanks so keep a look out.



Firewolf said:


> >> I missed this thread somehow, but now I've seen it....wow, yer shit is amazing. Very clean and the colour scheme for yer marines is notch. Have also looked at yer website. Told my wee boy that a girl painted the transformer, his face was a picture as he asked me "what kinda girl likes Transformers?". But he only 6!! :shok:


Thanks . lol kids rock. 


I had a little bit of time this weekend to pick up the paint brush and carry on with the tactical marines.

I also received a nice parcel from wayland games. This will finish off the troops for the 1st company. 



Since the last post I have applied the washes to all the tactical marines. 

Purple wash - liche purple
Babab Black - Adeptus battle grey
Devlan mud/nuln Oil - all helmets, NMM, shoulder pads etc. 
Blue wash - Seals and screens/plasma

I then started to build up the purple:







I then added more layers getting lighter by adding commando khaki to the lichee purple and then the final highlighting was painted with white. 







I began to highlight the NMM parts of the marine and That is still WIP. 

I am not home for two weeks now but hopefully I will have a lot more time after that to get these squads done and then i can move onto the vanguard vets and other terminators. 

Here is a picture of my workspace to finish



Ciao for now 

:bye:


----------



## LTP

Hey everyone. So I have just managed to get some time to paint again. Finished one of the tactical marines. I didn't want to go all out on these guys but I'm quite happy with it. I just need to clean up the highlights a little and blend the helmet out. 









hoping to get the rest of this squad finished in the next week. 

Let me know what you think of the base edging colour. 

ciao for now.

:bye:


----------



## Tawa

Lovely stuff there, L! :good:

Loving the screen on that auspex by the way, and as for the base edge I reckon it looks fine


----------



## LTP

Tawa said:


> Lovely stuff there, L! :good:
> 
> Loving the screen on that auspex by the way, and as for the base edge I reckon it looks fine


Cheers dude  

Decided to make a small tutorial yesterday...

Here is a simple step by step tutorial on how I paint Space Marine Chest Pieces:

Step 1










Here I have a tactical marine that has been painted with the base colour (snakebite leather) and washed with devlan mud. It is now ready for the next layer of paint. You can do this with any colour and follow the same directions.

Step 2










I start by adding snakebite leather to my palette and a little bit of white to make it a shade lighter.












Using a fine detail brush, I carefully paint this onto the Chest piece. I add it to the edges of each feather and the majority of the body.

Step 3










Next I add more white to the snakebite and bring it up another shade lighter.










This is then added to the chest piece in the same way as last time. This is when you can begin to paint it towards the edges of the feathers, adding more depth to the highlighting and shading.

Step 4











I then add another drop of white paint to the mixture to make it lighter again.











Now you can begin to pick out the very edges of the chest piece and the top of the feathers. On this layer I only paint the bottom of the body and the tops of the heads to make it pop.

Step 5










Finally I add pure white to the chest piece. I only place it on the edges of the feathers and the edges of the body. This will give contrast and show off all the other layers that you have produced along the way.

As you can see this is a quick and easy way to make the main part of the space marines armour really stand out. This normally takes me around 10-15 mins to paint if I take my time with it.

The same highlighting skills can be transposed onto the shoulder pad trims:





































The only difference is that this takes a little more time to blend between layers.

Ciao for now... :bye:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Thanks for the tutorial! I may actually be using it at some point in the future. Youre level of work never ceases to impress


----------



## LTP

SwedeMarine said:


> Thanks for the tutorial! I may actually be using it at some point in the future. Youre level of work never ceases to impress


No worries! Glad it could help someone 

Progress on the Tactical Marines...











Not had as much time to do these but i will get them finished soon 

Ciao

:bye:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

These look stunning LTP, i can't believe it's been nearly 2 years since i was on this thread. You were working on the Achilles last i was here. Looking forwards to seeing these guys all completed and ranked up. Keep it up.


----------



## LTP

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> These look stunning LTP, i can't believe it's been nearly 2 years since i was on this thread. You were working on the Achilles last i was here. Looking forwards to seeing these guys all completed and ranked up. Keep it up.


Thanks dude  

Here is the tac squad. Decided to keep the bases black, I think it contrasts quite well.


----------



## Varakir

very nice, the black does work well on the bases and they look fantastic :victory:

Nothing better than finishing a full squad (well maybe, but it's pretty good!)


----------



## LTP

Varakir said:


> very nice, the black does work well on the bases and they look fantastic :victory:
> 
> Nothing better than finishing a full squad (well maybe, but it's pretty good!)


Yeah it feels good to finish a tac squad cause they are just so tedious lol. Cheers for the comment. I have painted all the bases black now and they look much better. 

here are some company shots:





Hopefully i will be ordering the LR Helios and a razorback soon and then i can airbrush all the tanks in one go to save time. Starting on the Ven dread next.


----------



## LTP

Here are some WIP shots of what I am working on a the mo. 











On the airbrush table at the moment we have:

Vanguard Vets
Termies
Ven dread
Normal Dread
Quad bike


----------



## Tawa

Well, hello..... :wink:


----------



## LTP

Hey Guys. More Hawks...


----------



## Tawa

Hello there gorgeous...... :good:

(Glad to see you back too L!) :wink:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Haha. I always get giddy when LTP updates these minis do not disappoint


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Great to see another LTP update!

I have always been a fan of your scheme and the army shot truly pulls it all together!

Have a happy Hogswatch and a great New Year!

Grish


----------

